# Obama; Get Your God Damned Feet Off Of The Furnature!!!!!



## mudwhistle

This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.

What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.

Where did this asshole get his manners from?

He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House". 









Resolute Desk - White House Museum


----------



## Katzndogz

The Resolute Desk

It was made from the timbers of HMS Resolute, an abandoned British ship discovered by an American vessel and returned to the Queen of England as a token of friendship and goodwill. When the ship was retired, Queen Victoria commissioned the desk from William Evenden, Royal Naval Dockyard at Chatham, England, and presented to President Rutherford Hayes in 1880.

Resolute Desk - White House Museum

Scroll down and read the plaque.

Maybe obama just hates the British.


----------



## mudwhistle

It's one thing to carefully place your feet up on the desk, but when you literally stand on it, it's like saying "Piss on you".


----------



## TemplarKormac

Its the Resolute Desk, not the Rest Your Foot Desk.

Get it straight Obama.


----------



## bripat9643

Katzndogz said:


> The Resolute Desk
> 
> It was made from the timbers of HMS Resolute, an abandoned British ship discovered by an American vessel and returned to the Queen of England as a token of friendship and goodwill. When the ship was retired, Queen Victoria commissioned the desk from William Evenden, Royal Naval Dockyard at Chatham, England, and presented to President Rutherford Hayes in 1880.
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> Scroll down and read the plaque.
> 
> Maybe obama just hates the British.



That desk is probably worth $500,000, and Obama treats it like its a piece of cheap plastic office furniture.


----------



## mudwhistle

If he ruins the finish on that desk he'll just say Bush did it.


----------



## squinch

Wow.  This one might set a new low for pathetic, desperate Obama bashing.


----------



## R.C. Christian

THAT RAT BASTARD. Why is his hand pointing like a pistol? Is he ordering a drone strike on someone?


----------



## mudwhistle

squinch said:


> Wow.  This one might set a new low for pathetic, desperate Obama bashing.



That's what you Obama fluffers always say.


----------



## Plasmaball

Not this crap again...you people are a broken record.


----------



## mudwhistle

R.C. Christian said:


> THAT RAT BASTARD. Why is his hand pointing like a pistol? Is he ordering a drone strike on someone?



Yea., SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!

I didn't notice that.

In some schools that's a threat.


----------



## Vox

mudwhistle said:


> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> *
> Where did this asshole get his manners from*?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".



Oh, c'mon.

whom you are expecting to have manners?

a libtard?


----------



## R.C. Christian

What's Biden doing over there? Has his hand over his mouth. Body language for lying. 

I see a book on the table. Is that the Necronomicon?


----------



## velvtacheeze

mudwhistle said:


> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum


 
Wow.  Conservatives have just not mentally handled the election of a black President very well at all.


----------



## velvtacheeze

Google "Bush feet on desk".  Click on images.  See wingnut rage turn to humiliation.


----------



## Katzndogz

It's the white man's desk.  obama doesn't need to respect the furniture.


----------



## Borillar

velvtacheeze said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Conservatives have just not mentally handled the election of a black President very well at all.
Click to expand...


Well, at least they haven't thrown a fit over him using a salad fork on an entree yet.


----------



## FJO

Is that the same desk under which the Arkansas hillbilly got his ding-dong stroked?

Democrat presidents are SOOOO respectful.


----------



## Plasmaball

FJO said:


> Is that the same desk under which the Arkansas hillbilly got his ding-dong stroked?
> 
> Democrat presidents are SOOOO respectful.



Im sure you cried when. Bush put his feet on the desk as well.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Plasmaball said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same desk under which the Arkansas hillbilly got his ding-dong stroked?
> 
> Democrat presidents are SOOOO respectful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you cried when. Bush put his feet on the desk as well.
Click to expand...


He did?

Pics or gtfo.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Katzndogz said:


> It's the white man's desk.  obama doesn't need to respect the furniture.



And this is why Democrats think Republicans are racist.


----------



## Zona

mudwhistle said:


> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum


You are kidding with this thread righty?


----------



## Zona

TemplarKormac said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the white man's desk.  obama doesn't need to respect the furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is why Democrats think Republicans are racist.
Click to expand...


Some are.  Hell, a lot are in here as well.


----------



## Zona

TemplarKormac said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same desk under which the Arkansas hillbilly got his ding-dong stroked?
> 
> Democrat presidents are SOOOO respectful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you cried when. Bush put his feet on the desk as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did?
> 
> Pics or gtfo.
Click to expand...







That took all of about two minutes to find.  [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]   Comment?


----------



## BlueGin

bripat9643 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Resolute Desk
> 
> It was made from the timbers of HMS Resolute, an abandoned British ship discovered by an American vessel and returned to the Queen of England as a token of friendship and goodwill. When the ship was retired, Queen Victoria commissioned the desk from William Evenden, Royal Naval Dockyard at Chatham, England, and presented to President Rutherford Hayes in 1880.
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> Scroll down and read the plaque.
> 
> Maybe obama just hates the British.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That desk is probably worth $500,000, and Obama treats it like its a piece of cheap plastic office furniture.
Click to expand...


That is because he is of the entitled mindset.  He probably treats everything like it's a piece of crap.


----------



## Zona




----------



## Plasmaball

TemplarKormac said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same desk under which the Arkansas hillbilly got his ding-dong stroked?
> 
> Democrat presidents are SOOOO respectful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you cried when. Bush put his feet on the desk as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did?
> 
> Pics or gtfo.
Click to expand...




Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you cried when. Bush put his feet on the desk as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did?
> 
> Pics or gtfo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took all of about two minutes to find.
Click to expand...




Zona said:


>


How about you leave.


----------



## velvtacheeze

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you cried when. Bush put his feet on the desk as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did?
> 
> Pics or gtfo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took all of about two minutes to find.
Click to expand...


Putting his feet up upon hearing about the needless deaths of yet more US troops in his Iraq Debacle.


----------



## Zona

velvtacheeze said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did?
> 
> Pics or gtfo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took all of about two minutes to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting his feet up upon hearing about the needless deaths of yet more US troops in his Iraq Debacle.
Click to expand...


Its cool though.  We got retaliation for 9/11 by going to war with Iraq.  !!


----------



## Katzndogz

Oh please.  obama was practically standing on the desk.  Admit it.  He hates the British.


----------



## BlueGin

mudwhistle said:


> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum



You do realize that was a Photo OP right?  His handlers probably felt it made him look like he is "in command" or something. 

Which is obviously a joke...look at Biden...he can barely contain his laughter.


----------



## Vox

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you cried when. Bush put his feet on the desk as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did?
> 
> Pics or gtfo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took all of about two minutes to find.  [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]   Comment?
Click to expand...


the weight and the surface of the soft ankle and the weight of the sole of the shoe are a bit different


----------



## Vox

BlueGin said:


> You do realize that was a Photo OP right?  His handlers probably felt it made him look like his is "in command" or something.
> 
> Which is obviously a joke...look at Biden...he can barely contain his laughter.



now, THIS I can, probably, agree with


----------



## TemplarKormac

velvtacheeze said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did?
> 
> Pics or gtfo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took all of about two minutes to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting his feet up upon hearing about the needless deaths of yet more US troops in his Iraq Debacle.
Click to expand...


Ironically, we weren't talking about Bush. So why is it you immediately shift to Bush when Obama is the one in question? I know it's unbearable for you to hear and see, but Obama is just as bad as Bush, and he's showing why. Obama is almost an exact mirror image of Bush, right down to the very mannerisms of his.

Must suck for you, doesn't it?


----------



## Vox

It also looks like it is some kind of a necessary gesture - to put your feet on a table while listening to other people and/or talking on a phone ( too bad it is not a red phone ) - there are many pictures like that of many presidents. 

Nobody had yet a standing foot and a pistol hand 

Those are obviously staged photo shots.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Frankly, we taxpayers are paying for this stuff, including the furniture, so nobody should be allowed to put their feet on the desk. That's OUR desk.


----------



## Zona

TemplarKormac said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took all of about two minutes to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting his feet up upon hearing about the needless deaths of yet more US troops in his Iraq Debacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironically, we weren't talking about Bush. So why is it you immediately shift to Bush when Obama is the one in question? I know it's unbearable for you to hear and see, but Obama is just as bad as Bush, and he's showing why. Obama is almost an exact mirror image of Bush, right down to the very mannerisms of his.
> 
> Must suck for you, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


Sir, please stop backpedaling.  You said pics or gtfo.  I supplied the pic YOU asked for.  Are you not honest enough to just say, oops.  I was wrong?  Oh and as far as Obama and Bush being the same.  not even close.  There was no 9/11 on Obama's watch and here is a huge difference, he killed the person who was responsible for 9/11.  bush attacked the wrong frucking country because of it. 

HUGE DIFFERENCE.


----------



## Zona

AGain, you said pics or GTFO.  I supplied the pic.  Are you honest enough to admit you were wrong in your assumption? [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]


----------



## Star

TemplarKormac said:


> Frankly, we taxpayers are paying for this stuff, including the furniture, so nobody should be allowed to put their feet on the desk. That's OUR desk.


 

Indeed!-----indeed we are paying for this stuff - Bush's idea of doing the peoples work.​ 




​ 
vs.​ 
Obama actually doing the peoples work. ​ 




​ 
Is wasting your employers time considered stealing?
.​


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum



Geesh....not again.


----------



## bodecea

What happened to Templar?


----------



## jasonnfree

Star said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, we taxpayers are paying for this stuff, including the furniture, so nobody should be allowed to put their feet on the desk. That's OUR desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!-----indeed we are paying for this stuff - Bush's idea of doing the peoples work.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> vs.​
> Obama actually doing the peoples work. ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Is wasting your employers time considered stealing?
> .​
Click to expand...


Romney has it locked up


----------



## squeeze berry

velvtacheeze said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Conservatives have just not mentally handled the election of a black President very well at all.
Click to expand...


race card alert ^


----------



## squeeze berry

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you cried when. Bush put his feet on the desk as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did?
> 
> Pics or gtfo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took all of about two minutes to find.  [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]   Comment?
Click to expand...


racist ^


----------



## percysunshine

*"Don't worry Hillary, I got your back. The secret service is 'taking Joe for a ride' this afternoon."*

.


----------



## Katzndogz

Asking Congress to cover his ass is not doing the people's work.


----------



## TemplarKormac

velvtacheeze said:


> Google "Bush feet on desk".  Click on images.  See wingnut rage turn to humiliation.



Oh well then, looks like Bush and Obama are one and the same.


----------



## Sunni Man

*And then on the next hole comrade Putin....... I got a birdie.......it was awesome!!*


----------



## TemplarKormac

Star said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, we taxpayers are paying for this stuff, including the furniture, so nobody should be allowed to put their feet on the desk. That's OUR desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!-----indeed we are paying for this stuff - Bush's idea of doing the peoples work.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> vs.​
> Obama actually doing the peoples work. ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Is wasting your employers time considered stealing?
> .​
Click to expand...


LOL. If you call having an empty desk a sign of not working, then what do you call the empty chair Obama's supposed to be in doing the people's work?


----------



## BlueGin

Katzndogz said:


> Asking Congress to cover his ass is not doing the people's work.



Neither is posing for a fake photo op .  Ah the lefties...so gullible


----------



## percysunshine

*"Joe thinks we should call the Syria strike 'Operation Twerk'. What do the Joint Chiefs say?"*

.


----------



## velvtacheeze

TemplarKormac said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took all of about two minutes to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting his feet up upon hearing about the needless deaths of yet more US troops in his Iraq Debacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironically, we weren't talking about Bush. So why is it you immediately shift to Bush when Obama is the one in question? I know it's unbearable for you to hear and see, but Obama is just as bad as Bush, and he's showing why. Obama is almost an exact mirror image of Bush, right down to the very mannerisms of his.
> 
> Must suck for you, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


Obama corrected the GOP mistake of the Iraq War.


----------



## bodecea

TemplarKormac said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google "Bush feet on desk".  Click on images.  See wingnut rage turn to humiliation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well then, looks like Bush and Obama are one and the same.
Click to expand...


Are you now going to claim those were the only two?


----------



## rightwinger

Just because every other president put his feet on the desk does not mean Obama is allowed to do it

Does the man have no respect?


----------



## Tank

velvtacheeze said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Conservatives have just not mentally handled the election of a black President very well at all.
Click to expand...

You think he's doing that because he's black?


----------



## percysunshine

.... And Obama has his grimy soles on the desk. Bush at least has the forethought to only use the backs of his heels.


----------



## Zona

squeeze berry said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did?
> 
> Pics or gtfo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took all of about two minutes to find.  [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]   Comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> racist ^
Click to expand...


Sorry.


----------



## Zona

Vox said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did?
> 
> Pics or gtfo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took all of about two minutes to find.  [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]   Comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the weight and the surface of the soft ankle and the weight of the sole of the shoe are a bit different
Click to expand...




percysunshine said:


> .... And Obama has his grimy soles on the desk. Bush at least has the forethought to only use the backs of his heels.



Good call [MENTION=44192]Vox[/MENTION]


----------



## bodecea

Zona said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> That took all of about two minutes to find.  [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]   Comment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the weight and the surface of the soft ankle and the weight of the sole of the shoe are a bit different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... And Obama has his grimy soles on the desk. Bush at least has the forethought to only use the backs of his heels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good call [MENTION=44192]Vox[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


Does that mean Bush has no sole?


----------



## Stephanie

Obama doesn't have any class...why he would allow that picture to go out is anyone's guess


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> Asking Congress to cover his ass is not doing the people's work.



Oh wow!   This is precious!


----------



## mudwhistle

velvtacheeze said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting his feet up upon hearing about the needless deaths of yet more US troops in his Iraq Debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, we weren't talking about Bush. So why is it you immediately shift to Bush when Obama is the one in question? I know it's unbearable for you to hear and see, but Obama is just as bad as Bush, and he's showing why. Obama is almost an exact mirror image of Bush, right down to the very mannerisms of his.
> 
> Must suck for you, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama corrected the GOP mistake of the Iraq War.
Click to expand...


By turning Iraq over to the Iranians.

BTW, Obama has made enough of his own to be correcting someone elses' mistakes. 

The way he screwed the pooch in Egypt and Libya, with Russia, and now with Syria, I don't see what you'all think is so great about his foreign policy.



Meanwhile, back to the subject of this thread.

 If you can find a photo of Bush standing on the Resolution desk you pricks ain't got a leg to stand on. Pun intended. I can see propping your feet on it, but not standing on it. Propping your feet on it is bad enough. Sorry if it bothers you every time someone points out what Obama is doing. I personally am fed up with him.


----------



## rightwinger

Obama needs to learn that the rules that applied to previous presidents do not apply to him.  Its not that he is black or anything .......I think it has something to do with him being from Hawaii


----------



## Ernie S.

Star said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, we taxpayers are paying for this stuff, including the furniture, so nobody should be allowed to put their feet on the desk. That's OUR desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!-----indeed we are paying for this stuff - Bush's idea of doing the peoples work.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> vs.​
> Obama actually doing the peoples work. ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Is wasting your employers time considered stealing?
> .​
Click to expand...

He was giving a speech. He cleared his desk first.
Here he is at work. Notice his feet aren't on the furniture.


----------



## Sunni Man

*Leader of the worlds only super power can't afford new shoes.......what an embarrassment.* ..


----------



## daveman

mudwhistle said:


> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum


There are thousands of liberals who would gladly volunteer to be The One's footstool.

Some of them post here.


----------



## TemplarKormac

velvtacheeze said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting his feet up upon hearing about the needless deaths of yet more US troops in his Iraq Debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, we weren't talking about Bush. So why is it you immediately shift to Bush when Obama is the one in question? I know it's unbearable for you to hear and see, but Obama is just as bad as Bush, and he's showing why. Obama is almost an exact mirror image of Bush, right down to the very mannerisms of his.
> 
> Must suck for you, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama corrected the GOP mistake of the Iraq War.
Click to expand...


Obama will undo that correction with Syria. Checkmate, troll.


----------



## TemplarKormac

This whole desk thing is like the Marine holding the umbrella for Obama.. sigh, such minutial detail, can we move on to something more important now?


----------



## Stephanie

velvtacheeze said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting his feet up upon hearing about the needless deaths of yet more US troops in his Iraq Debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, we weren't talking about Bush. So why is it you immediately shift to Bush when Obama is the one in question? I know it's unbearable for you to hear and see, but Obama is just as bad as Bush, and he's showing why. Obama is almost an exact mirror image of Bush, right down to the very mannerisms of his.
> 
> Must suck for you, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama corrected the GOP mistake of the Iraq War.
Click to expand...


sure he did...He went on with the war just like the gop did...

I hear he is going to stop the seas rising and heal the planet too...


----------



## Plasmaball

TemplarKormac said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google "Bush feet on desk".  Click on images.  See wingnut rage turn to humiliation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well then, looks like Bush and Obama are one and the same.
Click to expand...


Move those goal posts loser.


----------



## Vox

Sunni Man said:


> *Leader of the worlds only super power can't afford new shoes.......what an embarrassment.* ..





some people HATE the new shoes.

they are mostly men


----------



## edthecynic

rightwinger said:


> Just because every other president put his feet on the desk does not mean Obama is allowed to do it
> 
> Does the man have no respect?


You got that Right! Only WHITE presidents are allowed to put their feet on the desk!


----------



## edthecynic

Sunni Man said:


> *Leader of the worlds only super power can't afford new shoes.......what an embarrassment.* ..


Obviously a picture from before he became president, his hair is not grey. But never let the facts get in the way of a hateful rant.


----------



## BDBoop

Well, fuck!! Damn the man for stretching his hamstrings. The nerve!!

Also, re: the shoes that are all worn out. He couldn't afford new ones. That pic is from back in the day.


----------



## BDBoop

"Senator Obama was doing press interviews by telephone in a holding room between events. Sometime later as he was getting ready to begin his event, he asked me if I was photographing his shoes. When I said yes, he told me that he had already had them resoled once since he entered the race a year earlier. Providence, R.I., 3/1/2008."

So he doesn't just go out and buy new ones - he gets them re-soled. What kind of a shitty rich man is he!?

Callie Shell - Obama - Digital Journalist


----------



## Zona

TemplarKormac said:


> This whole desk thing is like the Marine holding the umbrella for Obama.. sigh, such minutial detail, can we move on to something more important now?



Ah but remember, you said you wanted a pic of bush doing it.  I provided it, and still nothing from you saying you were wrong.


----------



## BDBoop

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole desk thing is like the Marine holding the umbrella for Obama.. sigh, such minutial detail, can we move on to something more important now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but remember, you said you wanted a pic of bush doing it.  I provided it, and still nothing from you saying you were wrong.
Click to expand...


No, that would require some form of honor.


----------



## bodecea

TemplarKormac said:


> This whole desk thing is like the Marine holding the umbrella for Obama.. sigh, such minutial detail, can we move on to something more important now?



Well well well......I just bet you want to move on now,   now that you've got pics in your face.


----------



## mudwhistle

edthecynic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because every other president put his feet on the desk does not mean Obama is allowed to do it
> 
> Does the man have no respect?
> 
> 
> 
> You got that Right! Only WHITE presidents are allowed to put their feet on the desk!
Click to expand...


Eventually.........it always becomes about race with the left.

It's really all they have after all.


----------



## Vox

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole desk thing is like the Marine holding the umbrella for Obama.. sigh, such minutial detail, can we move on to something more important now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well well well......I just bet you want to move on now,   now that you've got pics in your face.
Click to expand...


to be fair, the pictures are not THE SAME.

sitting on a chair and resting ankles on the table is not stepping on the table.

Although if one considers that all those pictures are staged - then the one with Biden almost cracking laughing is the most obvious fake.
I won't bother - they probably put some support under the shoe sole


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole desk thing is like the Marine holding the umbrella for Obama.. sigh, such minutial detail, can we move on to something more important now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well well well......I just bet you want to move on now,   now that you've got pics in your face.
Click to expand...


Still waiting on those pics of other presidents standing on the desk the way Obama shamelessly did.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because every other president put his feet on the desk does not mean Obama is allowed to do it
> 
> Does the man have no respect?
> 
> 
> 
> You got that Right! Only WHITE presidents are allowed to put their feet on the desk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventually.........it always becomes about race with the left.
> 
> It's really all they have after all.
Click to expand...


Where were you when Katzdogz said this:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/7775234-post16.html

first.


----------



## LittleNipper

mudwhistle said:


> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum



Imagine visiting the White House and just picking something up off a table to look at it. Obviously, the President is more important than anyone else. Why should he even care if some old desk becomes kindling for a White House barbecue? Ikea has some better new furniture then that old junk they have cluttering up the White House. Come to think of it, the White House is really old. They should tear it down and build something nicer and more fitting our hip President. PS> Maybe some gangsta graffiti painted on the side of the desk would spice it up. No, better to sell all that "historic crap" to people who care, and use the money to shelter the homeless...


----------



## squeeze berry

edthecynic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because every other president put his feet on the desk does not mean Obama is allowed to do it
> 
> Does the man have no respect?
> 
> 
> 
> You got that Right! Only WHITE presidents are allowed to put their feet on the desk!
Click to expand...


if Ford was black you would not say that, racist


----------



## squeeze berry

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole desk thing is like the Marine holding the umbrella for Obama.. sigh, such minutial detail, can we move on to something more important now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but remember, you said you wanted a pic of bush doing it.  I provided it, and still nothing from you saying you were wrong.
Click to expand...


who made it about race?


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole desk thing is like the Marine holding the umbrella for Obama.. sigh, such minutial detail, can we move on to something more important now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well well well......I just bet you want to move on now,   now that you've got pics in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting on those pics of other presidents standing on the desk the way Obama shamelessly did.
Click to expand...


"standing on the desk"?


----------



## Zona

BDBoop said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole desk thing is like the Marine holding the umbrella for Obama.. sigh, such minutial detail, can we move on to something more important now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but remember, you said you wanted a pic of bush doing it.  I provided it, and still nothing from you saying you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that would require some form of honor.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION] prove me right.  Say you were wrong.  Go ahead, you can do it.


----------



## squeeze berry

Zona said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but remember, you said you wanted a pic of bush doing it.  I provided it, and still nothing from you saying you were wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that would require some form of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION] prove me right.  Say you were wrong.  Go ahead, you can do it.
Click to expand...


can you admit you were the first to inject race into the thread?


----------



## Zona

squeeze berry said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that would require some form of honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION] prove me right.  Say you were wrong.  Go ahead, you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you admit you were the first to inject race into the thread?
Click to expand...

Really.  Link please.  Should be simple enough.  [MENTION=25837]squeeze berry[/MENTION] serious request and once you figure out you are talking about the wrong person, will you come back and apologize?


----------



## Star

Katzndogz said:


> Asking Congress to cover his ass is not doing the people's work.


 

Stop and think about it
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
or is that an alien concept to the conservative brain? 
.


----------



## squeeze berry

Zona said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION] prove me right.  Say you were wrong.  Go ahead, you can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you admit you were the first to inject race into the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really.  Link please.  Should be simple enough.  [MENTION=25837]squeeze berry[/MENTION] serious request and once you figure out you are talking about the wrong person, will you come back and apologize?
Click to expand...


you are correct, but it was an honest mistake. You and velveeta are very similar


----------



## J.E.D

bodecea said:


> What happened to Templar?



He backpedaled then ran away with his tail between his legs as usual.


----------



## J.E.D

Holy shit, 7 pages on this nonsense. Didn't you guys embarrass yourself enough with this same bs months back? And umbrella-gate? And any number of moments where you had a faux-outrage circle jerk all over each other's faces? Give it up while you all only look like half an idiot.


----------



## J.E.D

TemplarKormac said:


> This whole desk thing is like the Marine holding the umbrella for Obama.. sigh, such minutial detail, can we move on to something more important now?



Too little too late, Tampon. You were one of the first wingnuts to chime in about Obama being 'disrespectful'.


----------



## J.E.D

Ernie S. said:


> Here he is at work. *Notice his feet aren't on the furniture.*



Not in that pic, but they are in this one:


----------



## mudwhistle

J.E.D said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is at work. *Notice his feet aren't on the furniture.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in that pic, but they are in this one:
Click to expand...


Still haven't seen any pics of other presidents standing on the desk. Plenty of them resting their feet on it, but none has been so disrespectful as to literally put the sole of their foot on top of the desk putting their weight down on it like Obama in effect, standing on it. Keep searching away suck-asses. You'll never find it. 

The whole point of this is to illustrate the manner in which Obama treats our property. We all know what happened when he removed his foot. He scratched the Hell out of it.  The guy lives in a castle but acts like it's a rundown shack.

 An historic antique desk treated with such obvious disdain points out how little consideration he has for the White House or the office he holds. It is predictable that not one person on the left thinks it is disrespectful. All they do is attempt to repeat the same old worn out excuse that "Everyone Else Did It", even though they didn't. The point of all of this is to show that no matter what Obama does, you assholes never think he does anything wrong. Over the years Obama has destroyed this country's reputation, and has conducted himself as if he hates this country or could care less what anyone thinks. This is just one more example among many. The way he's embroiled in the middle of one crisis after another yet still finds time to golf. The way he spends like it's Monopoly money. By the time he leaves office they'll have to send all of the furniture out to be refinished. Kind of shows the lack of upbringing he experienced as a child.


----------



## Plasmaball

mudwhistle said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is at work. *Notice his feet aren't on the furniture.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in that pic, but they are in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still haven't seen any pics of other presidents standing on the desk. Plenty of them resting their feet on it, but none has been so disrespectful as to literally put the sole of their foot on top of the desk like Obama in effect, standing on it. Keep searching away suck-asses. You'll never find it.
> 
> The whole point of this is to illustrate the manner in which Obama treats the our property. We all know what happened when he removed his foot. He scratched the Hell out of it.
> 
> An historic antique desk treated with such obvious disdain points out how little consideration he has for the White House or the office he holds. It is predictable that not one person on the left thinks it is disrespectful. All they do is attempt to repeat the same old worn out excuse that "Everyone Else Did It", even though they didn't. The point of all of this is to show that no matter what Obama does, you assholes never think he does anything wrong.
Click to expand...


So in order to win you needed to nit pick about soles and standing...

You are truly pathetic


----------



## mudwhistle

Plasmaball said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in that pic, but they are in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't seen any pics of other presidents standing on the desk. Plenty of them resting their feet on it, but none has been so disrespectful as to literally put the sole of their foot on top of the desk like Obama in effect, standing on it. Keep searching away suck-asses. You'll never find it.
> 
> The whole point of this is to illustrate the manner in which Obama treats the our property. We all know what happened when he removed his foot. He scratched the Hell out of it.
> 
> An historic antique desk treated with such obvious disdain points out how little consideration he has for the White House or the office he holds. It is predictable that not one person on the left thinks it is disrespectful. All they do is attempt to repeat the same old worn out excuse that "Everyone Else Did It", even though they didn't. The point of all of this is to show that no matter what Obama does, you assholes never think he does anything wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in order to win you needed to nit pick about soles and standing...
> 
> You are truly pathetic
Click to expand...


I know you are. 

The details do matter dipshit. No matter how minor they appear.


----------



## rightwinger

Plasmaball said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in that pic, but they are in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't seen any pics of other presidents standing on the desk. Plenty of them resting their feet on it, but none has been so disrespectful as to literally put the sole of their foot on top of the desk like Obama in effect, standing on it. Keep searching away suck-asses. You'll never find it.
> 
> The whole point of this is to illustrate the manner in which Obama treats the our property. We all know what happened when he removed his foot. He scratched the Hell out of it.
> 
> An historic antique desk treated with such obvious disdain points out how little consideration he has for the White House or the office he holds. It is predictable that not one person on the left thinks it is disrespectful. All they do is attempt to repeat the same old worn out excuse that "Everyone Else Did It", even though they didn't. The point of all of this is to show that no matter what Obama does, you assholes never think he does anything wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in order to win you needed to nit pick about soles and standing...
> 
> You are truly pathetic
Click to expand...

I guess it depends what "is" is


----------



## candycorn

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting his feet up upon hearing about the needless deaths of yet more US troops in his Iraq Debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, we weren't talking about Bush. So why is it you immediately shift to Bush when Obama is the one in question? I know it's unbearable for you to hear and see, but Obama is just as bad as Bush, and he's showing why. Obama is almost an exact mirror image of Bush, right down to the very mannerisms of his.
> 
> Must suck for you, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sir, please stop backpedaling.  You said pics or gtfo.  I supplied the pic YOU asked for.  Are you not honest enough to just say, oops.  I was wrong?  Oh and as far as Obama and Bush being the same.  not even close.  There was no 9/11 on Obama's watch and here is a huge difference, he killed the person who was responsible for 9/11.  bush attacked the wrong frucking country because of it.
> 
> HUGE DIFFERENCE.
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]

This is why the race card gets played.  Both Presidents are putting their feet on a desk...yet somehow you're only outraged about the black guy.  There is no policy debate here; no ideological debate; nothing other than two Presidents with their feet on the desk.

Why do you dislike what Obama did but don't seem to mind what Bush did?  

There is no other difference other than race.  

Sorry, you sound--repeat SOUND--like a racist when you take up such causes.  Yeah, go ahead and diminish the word and all of that..it's not as if you haven't done it before.  

It's just pathetic on your part loser.


----------



## candycorn

squeeze berry said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Conservatives have just not mentally handled the election of a black President very well at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> race card alert ^
Click to expand...


What other difference is there between 2 presidents with their feet on the furniture--you seem really upset when the black one did it but no so upset when the white one did it.

Why is that?


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, we weren't talking about Bush. So why is it you immediately shift to Bush when Obama is the one in question? I know it's unbearable for you to hear and see, but Obama is just as bad as Bush, and he's showing why. Obama is almost an exact mirror image of Bush, right down to the very mannerisms of his.
> 
> Must suck for you, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, please stop backpedaling.  You said pics or gtfo.  I supplied the pic YOU asked for.  Are you not honest enough to just say, oops.  I was wrong?  Oh and as far as Obama and Bush being the same.  not even close.  There was no 9/11 on Obama's watch and here is a huge difference, he killed the person who was responsible for 9/11.  bush attacked the wrong frucking country because of it.
> 
> HUGE DIFFERENCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]
> 
> This is why the race card gets played.  Both Presidents are putting their feet on a desk...yet somehow you're only outraged about the black guy.  There is no policy debate here; no ideological debate; nothing other than two Presidents with their feet on the desk.
> 
> Why do you dislike what Obama did but don't seem to mind what Bush did?
> 
> There is no other difference other than race.
> 
> Sorry, you sound--repeat SOUND--like a racist when you take up such causes.  Yeah, go ahead and diminish the word and all of that..it's not as if you haven't done it before.
> 
> It's just pathetic on your part loser.
Click to expand...


Putting your feet on furniture is well known to be something to be frowned upon. However the manner in which one does it makes all the difference in the world. 

Too bad you suckasses refuse to acknowledge this. 

Every opportunity you get to show that you aren't a bunch of hacks you pass up because you have to defend everything he does or it somehow proves that we were right about him all along.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is at work. *Notice his feet aren't on the furniture.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in that pic, but they are in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still haven't seen any pics of other presidents standing on the desk. Plenty of them resting their feet on it, but none has been so disrespectful as to literally put the sole of their foot on top of the desk putting their weight down on it like Obama in effect, standing on it. Keep searching away suck-asses. You'll never find it.
> 
> The whole point of this is to illustrate the manner in which Obama treats our property. We all know what happened when he removed his foot. He scratched the Hell out of it.  The guy lives in a castle but acts like it's a rundown shack.
> 
> An historic antique desk treated with such obvious disdain points out how little consideration he has for the White House or the office he holds. It is predictable that not one person on the left thinks it is disrespectful. All they do is attempt to repeat the same old worn out excuse that "Everyone Else Did It", even though they didn't. The point of all of this is to show that no matter what Obama does, you assholes never think he does anything wrong. Over the years Obama has destroyed this country's reputation, and has conducted himself as if he hates this country or could care less what anyone thinks. This is just one more example among many. The way he's embroiled in the middle of one crisis after another yet still finds time to golf. The way he spends like it's Monopoly money. By the time he leaves office they'll have to send all of the furniture out to be refinished. Kind of shows the lack of upbringing he experienced as a child.
Click to expand...




http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...-the-threat-blacks-w-or-without-guns-are.html

It really shows some other's lack of upbringing as a child.  They haven't learned much from their "adulthood" either.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, please stop backpedaling.  You said pics or gtfo.  I supplied the pic YOU asked for.  Are you not honest enough to just say, oops.  I was wrong?  Oh and as far as Obama and Bush being the same.  not even close.  There was no 9/11 on Obama's watch and here is a huge difference, he killed the person who was responsible for 9/11.  bush attacked the wrong frucking country because of it.
> 
> HUGE DIFFERENCE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]
> 
> This is why the race card gets played.  Both Presidents are putting their feet on a desk...yet somehow you're only outraged about the black guy.  There is no policy debate here; no ideological debate; nothing other than two Presidents with their feet on the desk.
> 
> Why do you dislike what Obama did but don't seem to mind what Bush did?
> 
> There is no other difference other than race.
> 
> Sorry, you sound--repeat SOUND--like a racist when you take up such causes.  Yeah, go ahead and diminish the word and all of that..it's not as if you haven't done it before.
> 
> It's just pathetic on your part loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting your feet on furniture is well known to be something to be frowned upon. However the manner in which one does it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> Too bad you suckasses refuse to acknowledge this.
> 
> Every opportunity you get to show that you aren't a bunch of hacks you pass up because you have to defend everything he does or it somehow proves that we were right about him all along.
Click to expand...


You didn't care when one President did it; you only care when "THIS" president does it.  Bush golfed during the Iraq war.  Remember that?  Where was your boiling outrage then?  No where to be found, I'm sure.  

Somehow your filter for what makes you mad only works part of the time.  

So now it's a nuanced thing; putting your feet on the desk.  How you seek to justify your bigotry is truly hilarious.


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Conservatives have just not mentally handled the election of a black President very well at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> race card alert ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What other difference is there between 2 presidents with their feet on the furniture--you seem really upset when the black one did it but no so upset when the white one did it.
> 
> Why is that?
Click to expand...


If you can show identical pics of Bush or any other president standing on the edge of the desk then you'd have a point, and I wouldn't be so hard on Obama and not on the rest of them. I can be fair. 

Can't say the same about you meatheads.


----------



## JoeB131

Wow, the "Obama Derangement Syndrome" well must be running a bit dry.  

Guy, if you are going to let yourself get outraged by everything this guy does, you blood pressure just isn't going to take it.


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]
> 
> This is why the race card gets played.  Both Presidents are putting their feet on a desk...yet somehow you're only outraged about the black guy.  There is no policy debate here; no ideological debate; nothing other than two Presidents with their feet on the desk.
> 
> Why do you dislike what Obama did but don't seem to mind what Bush did?
> 
> There is no other difference other than race.
> 
> Sorry, you sound--repeat SOUND--like a racist when you take up such causes.  Yeah, go ahead and diminish the word and all of that..it's not as if you haven't done it before.
> 
> It's just pathetic on your part loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting your feet on furniture is well known to be something to be frowned upon. However the manner in which one does it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> Too bad you suckasses refuse to acknowledge this.
> 
> Every opportunity you get to show that you aren't a bunch of hacks you pass up because you have to defend everything he does or it somehow proves that we were right about him all along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't care when one President did it; you only care when "THIS" president does it.  *Bush golfed during the Iraq war.*  Remember that?  Where was your boiling outrage then?  No where to be found, I'm sure.
> 
> Somehow your filter for what makes you mad only works part of the time.
> 
> So now it's a nuanced thing; putting your feet on the desk.  How you seek to justify your bigotry is truly hilarious.
Click to expand...


You're lying. 

Bush decided early on during the war never to play golf for fear of what critics would say.


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, the "Obama Derangement Syndrome" well must be running a bit dry.
> 
> Guy, if you are going to let yourself get outraged by everything this guy does, you blood pressure just isn't going to take it.



I'm not outraged by everything he does. Just the rotten shit he does.

Trust me, he does a lot of it. Much more than anyone is willing to admit.


I wouldn't say anything if there wasn't always this constant deluge of excuses that he is the beneficiary of. For Christ's sake, they're still using Bush as an excuse almost 5 years after he left office. When will that end?


----------



## JoeB131

I'm more frightened that Muddy doesn't know how to spell "Furniture".


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the "Obama Derangement Syndrome" well must be running a bit dry.
> 
> Guy, if you are going to let yourself get outraged by everything this guy does, you blood pressure just isn't going to take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not outraged by everything he does. Just the rotten shit he does.
> 
> Trust me, he does a lot of it. Much more than anyone is willing to admit.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say anything if there wasn't always this constant deluge of excuses that he is the beneficiary of.
Click to expand...


Guy, frankly, I think you need help. You probably need to spend less time on USMB, and more time talking to real folks who don't let hatred of Obama occuppy their every waking thought.


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the "Obama Derangement Syndrome" well must be running a bit dry.
> 
> Guy, if you are going to let yourself get outraged by everything this guy does, you blood pressure just isn't going to take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not outraged by everything he does. Just the rotten shit he does.
> 
> Trust me, he does a lot of it. Much more than anyone is willing to admit.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say anything if there wasn't always this constant deluge of excuses that he is the beneficiary of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, frankly, I think you need help. You probably need to spend less time on USMB, and more time talking to real folks who don't let hatred of Obama* occuppy* their every waking thought.
Click to expand...


I think you need to learn how to spell "occupy".


----------



## editec

mudwhistle said:


> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum



Petty much, MW?


----------



## mudwhistle

editec said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petty much, MW?
Click to expand...


That's what I'm here for.

Notice that he's pointing his finger like a gun. 

That's two strikes.


----------



## mudwhistle

velvtacheeze said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Conservatives have just not mentally handled the election of a black President very well at all.
Click to expand...


If you liberals would just quit bringing up the fact that he's black maybe everyone else could move on. 

I think the fact that he's black is meaningless. He's had better upbringing than me. He's had a cushier life than I ever will. His race is a non-issue.


----------



## jon_berzerk

mudwhistle said:


> If he ruins the finish on that desk he'll just say Bush did it.



--LOL

the correct excuse would be " bush did it too" angle


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> Wow.  Conservatives have just not mentally handled the election of a black President very well at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you liberals would just quit bringing up the fact that he's black maybe everyone else could move on.
> 
> I think the fact that he's black is meaningless. He's had better upbringing than me. He's had a cushier life than I ever will. His race is a non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then why do you spend every waking hour whinging about the guy.
> 
> Frankly, I've seen this before.  Back in 1983, Chicago elected its first black mayor, Harold Washington, and white people absolutely lost their shit for four years.
> 
> Thankfully for the mental health system, he had a heart attack a few months into his second term and they were able to get white people back in there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Seawytch

Please Help Skeeter


----------



## Lonestar_logic

mudwhistle said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Conservatives have just not mentally handled the election of a black President very well at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you liberals would just quit bringing up the fact that he's black maybe everyone else could move on.
> 
> I think the fact that he's black is meaningless. He's had better upbringing than me. He's had a cushier life than I ever will. His race is a non-issue.
Click to expand...


Liberals cannot see past race.


----------



## bodecea

BDBoop said:


> "Senator Obama was doing press interviews by telephone in a holding room between events. Sometime later as he was getting ready to begin his event, he asked me if I was photographing his shoes. When I said yes, he told me that he had already had them resoled once since he entered the race a year earlier. Providence, R.I., 3/1/2008."
> 
> So he doesn't just go out and buy new ones - he gets them re-soled. What kind of a shitty rich man is he!?
> 
> Callie Shell - Obama - Digital Journalist



How Horrible!    Time for Impeachment!


----------



## Redfish

Lonestar_logic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Conservatives have just not mentally handled the election of a black President very well at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you liberals would just quit bringing up the fact that he's black maybe everyone else could move on.
> 
> I think the fact that he's black is meaningless. He's had better upbringing than me. He's had a cushier life than I ever will. His race is a non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals cannot see past race.
Click to expand...


The race card is all they have.   They know they will lose on the merits of every issue so they have to keep saying "you hate him because he is black".    When the truth is that he is half white.   Why is a half breed considered black?


----------



## Redfish

bodecea said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Senator Obama was doing press interviews by telephone in a holding room between events. Sometime later as he was getting ready to begin his event, he asked me if I was photographing his shoes. When I said yes, he told me that he had already had them resoled once since he entered the race a year earlier. Providence, R.I., 3/1/2008."
> 
> So he doesn't just go out and buy new ones - he gets them re-soled. What kind of a shitty rich man is he!?
> 
> Callie Shell - Obama - Digital Journalist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Horrible!    Time for Impeachment!
Click to expand...


yes it is, but not because of the feet on the desk.


----------



## Wildman

mudwhistle said:


> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum



and that fucking asshole at the other end does not have the balls to tell him to respect that desk, what a bunch of fucking traitorous sons-a-bitches there are in the PEOPLES White House.., when i was younger, i was pretty proficient with a 16 foot "Black Snake Whip", i wonder if i could still snap off an ear or nose with one ???


----------



## francoHFW

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz More RW idiocy- Keep it up, you're the greatest! LOL


----------



## Redfish

francoHFW said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz More RW idiocy- Keep it up, you're the greatest! LOL





and if that picture was of Bush-----------you would be screaming like a banshee about him disrespecting the oval office.    If Bush had gotten a BJ in the oval office like Clinton, you would have been screaming impeachment.

You are nothing but a partisan hack, frankie.


----------



## francoHFW

Plenty of pictures of other presidents doing the same thing duh...


----------



## Redfish

francoHFW said:


> Plenty of pictures of other presidents doing the same thing duh...



lets see them


----------



## francoHFW

Including W, and there was no dumbazz (50% racist) dingbat reaction....Change the channel, you're a brainwashed functional moron...


----------



## francoHFW

CBS just had Ford and W pictures, well known. Jeebus you're an ignorant fool. lol


----------



## rightwinger

This freaking liberal President allowed his desk to be used as a playground


----------



## francoHFW

Ford and W Bush with feet on desk - Google Search


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> This freaking liberal President allowed his desk to be used as a playground



Jr kept his feet off it. 


If Obama got up and took a dump on the damned thing you'd be saying Bush did it too.


----------



## jon_berzerk

francoHFW said:


> Plenty of pictures of other presidents doing the same thing duh...



not to be a spoil sport 

but bush did it too

--LOL

Bush with his feet on the desk 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## jon_berzerk

rightwinger said:


> This freaking liberal President allowed his desk to be used as a playground



that kid didnt know just how close he was to finding the key to the nations secrets


----------



## jasonnfree

mudwhistle said:


> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum



What a pitiful person you are having your whole life revolve around a kenyan socialist liberal marxist.


----------



## Plasmaball

mudwhistle said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't seen any pics of other presidents standing on the desk. Plenty of them resting their feet on it, but none has been so disrespectful as to literally put the sole of their foot on top of the desk like Obama in effect, standing on it. Keep searching away suck-asses. You'll never find it.
> 
> The whole point of this is to illustrate the manner in which Obama treats the our property. We all know what happened when he removed his foot. He scratched the Hell out of it.
> 
> An historic antique desk treated with such obvious disdain points out how little consideration he has for the White House or the office he holds. It is predictable that not one person on the left thinks it is disrespectful. All they do is attempt to repeat the same old worn out excuse that "Everyone Else Did It", even though they didn't. The point of all of this is to show that no matter what Obama does, you assholes never think he does anything wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in order to win you needed to nit pick about soles and standing...
> 
> You are truly pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are.
> 
> The details do matter dipshit. No matter how minor they appear.
Click to expand...


You are  child...what a worthless pile of shit you are.


----------



## Wildman

squeeze berry said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did?
> 
> Pics or gtfo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took all of about two minutes to find.  [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]   Comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> racist ^
Click to expand...


*PHOTO SHOPPED !!! *


----------



## mudwhistle

Everyone has seen pics of Obama with his feet propped up on the desks before. This one is different. I'm not the only one to show indignation for this pic:

POLITICS
Internet To Obama: Get Your Foot Off The Oval Office Desk
Share this with a friend 
Follow us and never miss a story!

By Evan Bleier, Mon, September 02, 2013
A photo of President Obama with his foot on the desk in the Oval Office is causing some controversy. The photo was posted on the front page of the Drudge Report on Sunday and it got a lot of people who were logged on to the Internet very upset, The Blaze reported. *

Unsurprisingly, Twitter erupted with outrage:

Lou Dobbs (@loudobbsnews) shared his thoughts on the picture. &#8220;Check out Drudge Report pic of the President with his foot on the desk. The White House released it mistakenly thinking it's a cool image.&#8221;

Another user, Conservative Woman (@DivineMoments) expressed similar sentiments.

&#8220;Look at http://DrudgeReport.com* headline photo.. Obama is on the phone with his foot dug into the Oval Office desk.. Disgraceful!&#8221;

She wasn&#8217;t the only one.

&#8220;#Obama has NO respect for the Presidency.* Pic of him with his coat off & foot on his desk; IN THE OVAL OFFICE! What a jerk! #tcot #p2 #gop,&#8221; @ConserveCast tweeted.

Commenters spiritedly debated the video on Twitchy. One commenter defended Drudge&#8217;s right to post the photo and also referenced previous White House photos that have shown other presidents &#8220;disrespecting&#8221; the desk in the Oval Office.

&#8220;What does Drudge have to do with this? He is running the photo that many wires are running. Has he personally come out and said anything, or you just want to bring Drudge and Bush up. Why don't you email or Tweet Drudge to ask him how he feels about it, or perhaps not, since you obviously know what he is thinking.

It was wrong with Bush did it, and it's wrong with Obama does it. Two wrongs don't equal a right, and the old excuse, "but Bush did it, too!" doesn't work anymore and looks silly.&#8221;

Sources: The Blaze, Twitchy

http://www.opposingviews.com/


----------



## jon_berzerk

mudwhistle said:


> Everyone has seen pics of Obama with his feet propped up on the desks before. This one is different. I'm not the only one to show indignation for this pic:
> 
> POLITICS
> Internet To Obama: Get Your Foot Off The Oval Office Desk
> Share this with a friend
> Follow us and never miss a story!
> 
> By Evan Bleier, Mon, September 02, 2013
> A photo of President Obama with his foot on the desk in the Oval Office is causing some controversy. The photo was posted on the front page of the Drudge Report on Sunday and it got a lot of people who were logged on to the Internet very upset, The Blaze reported. *
> 
> Unsurprisingly, Twitter erupted with outrage:
> 
> Lou Dobbs (@loudobbsnews) shared his thoughts on the picture. Check out Drudge Report pic of the President with his foot on the desk. The White House released it mistakenly thinking it's a cool image.
> 
> Another user, Conservative Woman (@DivineMoments) expressed similar sentiments.
> 
> Look at http://DrudgeReport.com* headline photo.. Obama is on the phone with his foot dug into the Oval Office desk.. Disgraceful!
> 
> She wasnt the only one.
> 
> #Obama has NO respect for the Presidency.* Pic of him with his coat off & foot on his desk; IN THE OVAL OFFICE! What a jerk! #tcot #p2 #gop, @ConserveCast tweeted.
> 
> Commenters spiritedly debated the video on Twitchy. One commenter defended Drudges right to post the photo and also referenced previous White House photos that have shown other presidents disrespecting the desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What does Drudge have to do with this? He is running the photo that many wires are running. Has he personally come out and said anything, or you just want to bring Drudge and Bush up. Why don't you email or Tweet Drudge to ask him how he feels about it, or perhaps not, since you obviously know what he is thinking.
> 
> It was wrong with Bush did it, and it's wrong with Obama does it. Two wrongs don't equal a right, and the old excuse, "but Bush did it, too!" doesn't work anymore and looks silly.
> 
> Sources: The Blaze, Twitchy
> 
> Opposing Views | Issues, Experts, Answers



i would bet that the current prezbo had no clue nor cared 

that bush did it too


----------



## mudwhistle

Plasmaball said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in order to win you needed to nit pick about soles and standing...
> 
> You are truly pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are.
> 
> The details do matter dipshit. No matter how minor they appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are  child...what a worthless pile of shit you are.
Click to expand...


What tremendous suckup you are. 

You and others like you will eat a mile of this guy's fecal matter just so you can keep him in office.


----------



## Asclepias

Wow this merits 10 pages of BS?  The POTUS is assuming a position of authority.  Complaining about it is the equivalent of a freudian slip.  I'm pretty sure most if not all of the presidents probably had sex on it.


----------



## Wildman

R.C. Christian said:


> THAT RAT BASTARD.* Why is his hand pointing like a pistol? *Is he ordering a drone strike on someone?



he is probably talking to a Republican trying to convince him to go along with a strike on Syria or shoot him if he don't go along


----------



## candycorn

Plasmaball said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in order to win you needed to nit pick about soles and standing...
> 
> You are truly pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are.
> 
> The details do matter dipshit. No matter how minor they appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are  child...*what a worthless pile of shit you are*.
Click to expand...


You are absolutely correct.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting your feet on furniture is well known to be something to be frowned upon. However the manner in which one does it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> Too bad you suckasses refuse to acknowledge this.
> 
> Every opportunity you get to show that you aren't a bunch of hacks you pass up because you have to defend everything he does or it somehow proves that we were right about him all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't care when one President did it; you only care when "THIS" president does it.  *Bush golfed during the Iraq war.*  Remember that?  Where was your boiling outrage then?  No where to be found, I'm sure.
> 
> Somehow your filter for what makes you mad only works part of the time.
> 
> So now it's a nuanced thing; putting your feet on the desk.  How you seek to justify your bigotry is truly hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lying.
> 
> Bush decided early on during the war never to play golf for fear of what critics would say.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCm9788Tb5g]George Bush "Now, Watch This Drive" - YouTube[/ame]

Care to comment?


----------



## jon_berzerk

R.C. Christian said:


> THAT RAT BASTARD. Why is his hand pointing like a pistol? Is he ordering a drone strike on someone?



he isnt pointing a finger pistol 

he is ordering the size of the 

next bag of weed he was getting 

about one finger deep of the good stuff

--LOL


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> Everyone has seen pics of Obama with his feet propped up on the desks before. This one is different. I'm not the only one to show indignation for this pic:
> 
> POLITICS
> Internet To Obama: Get Your Foot Off The Oval Office Desk
> Share this with a friend
> Follow us and never miss a story!
> 
> By Evan Bleier, Mon, September 02, 2013
> A photo of President Obama with his foot on the desk in the Oval Office is causing some controversy. The photo was posted on the front page of the Drudge Report on Sunday and it got a lot of people who were logged on to the Internet very upset, The Blaze reported. *
> 
> Unsurprisingly, Twitter erupted with outrage:
> 
> Lou Dobbs (@loudobbsnews) shared his thoughts on the picture. Check out Drudge Report pic of the President with his foot on the desk. The White House released it mistakenly thinking it's a cool image.
> 
> Another user, Conservative Woman (@DivineMoments) expressed similar sentiments.
> 
> Look at http://DrudgeReport.com* headline photo.. Obama is on the phone with his foot dug into the Oval Office desk.. Disgraceful!
> 
> She wasnt the only one.
> 
> #Obama has NO respect for the Presidency.* Pic of him with his coat off & foot on his desk; IN THE OVAL OFFICE! What a jerk! #tcot #p2 #gop, @ConserveCast tweeted.
> 
> Commenters spiritedly debated the video on Twitchy. One commenter defended Drudges right to post the photo and also referenced previous White House photos that have shown other presidents disrespecting the desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What does Drudge have to do with this? He is running the photo that many wires are running. Has he personally come out and said anything, or you just want to bring Drudge and Bush up. Why don't you email or Tweet Drudge to ask him how he feels about it, or perhaps not, since you obviously know what he is thinking.
> 
> It was wrong with Bush did it, and it's wrong with Obama does it. Two wrongs don't equal a right, and the old excuse, "but Bush did it, too!" doesn't work anymore and looks silly.
> 
> Sources: The Blaze, Twitchy
> 
> Opposing Views | Issues, Experts, Answers



Yeah but you're only outraged when Obama does it.  Why is that?  This isn't ideological or policy driven...it's like crossing the street.  

I'm sure it's just a matter of black and white.  

You're a piece of shit.


----------



## Wildman

> =Asclepias;7778675]Wow this merits 10 pages of BS?  The POTUS is assuming a position of authority.  Complaining about it is the equivalent of a freudian slip.  I'm pretty sure most if not *all of the presidents probably had sex on it.*



what a disgusting thing to say, there was only one who had* INTERCOURSE* on it and we all know who that was, i will not mention names but does "Bubba" or WJC come to mind ? 

another thing what does "having sex" mean ? why the hell can't people *AND* the media use the proper terminology ? there are better words to use in defining "FUCKING"       

here are a few: 
coitus, copulation, interpersonal communication, coupling, intercourse, lovemaking, mating,  sex act, sexual relations, *getting it on, *making love

*getting it on, * <-----------<<<< i like that one


----------



## blastoff

Reminds me of a pic of a woman, maybe two, jumping on the bed in the Lincoln bedroom during the Clinton debasement of our house.


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has seen pics of Obama with his feet propped up on the desks before. This one is different. I'm not the only one to show indignation for this pic:
> 
> POLITICS
> Internet To Obama: Get Your Foot Off The Oval Office Desk
> Share this with a friend
> Follow us and never miss a story!
> 
> By Evan Bleier, Mon, September 02, 2013
> A photo of President Obama with his foot on the desk in the Oval Office is causing some controversy. The photo was posted on the front page of the Drudge Report on Sunday and it got a lot of people who were logged on to the Internet very upset, The Blaze reported. *
> 
> Unsurprisingly, Twitter erupted with outrage:
> 
> Lou Dobbs (@loudobbsnews) shared his thoughts on the picture. Check out Drudge Report pic of the President with his foot on the desk. The White House released it mistakenly thinking it's a cool image.
> 
> Another user, Conservative Woman (@DivineMoments) expressed similar sentiments.
> 
> Look at http://DrudgeReport.com* headline photo.. Obama is on the phone with his foot dug into the Oval Office desk.. Disgraceful!
> 
> She wasnt the only one.
> 
> #Obama has NO respect for the Presidency.* Pic of him with his coat off & foot on his desk; IN THE OVAL OFFICE! What a jerk! #tcot #p2 #gop, @ConserveCast tweeted.
> 
> Commenters spiritedly debated the video on Twitchy. One commenter defended Drudges right to post the photo and also referenced previous White House photos that have shown other presidents disrespecting the desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What does Drudge have to do with this? He is running the photo that many wires are running. Has he personally come out and said anything, or you just want to bring Drudge and Bush up. Why don't you email or Tweet Drudge to ask him how he feels about it, or perhaps not, since you obviously know what he is thinking.
> 
> It was wrong with Bush did it, and it's wrong with Obama does it. Two wrongs don't equal a right, and the old excuse, "but Bush did it, too!" doesn't work anymore and looks silly.
> 
> Sources: The Blaze, Twitchy
> 
> Opposing Views | Issues, Experts, Answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you're only outraged when Obama does it.  Why is that?  This isn't ideological or policy driven...it's like crossing the street.
> 
> I'm sure it's just a matter of black and white.
> 
> You're a piece of shit.
Click to expand...


And you're a ball sniffer. 

You didn't read my post. I said I had seen pics of Obama with his feet propped up on that desk (and didn't mind then). Sadly that one got by you. 

Candycorn, you should have been an Astronaut because all you do here is take up space.


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't care when one President did it; you only care when "THIS" president does it.  *Bush golfed during the Iraq war.*  Remember that?  Where was your boiling outrage then?  No where to be found, I'm sure.
> 
> Somehow your filter for what makes you mad only works part of the time.
> 
> So now it's a nuanced thing; putting your feet on the desk.  How you seek to justify your bigotry is truly hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying.
> 
> Bush decided early on during the war never to play golf for fear of what critics would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCm9788Tb5g]George Bush "Now, Watch This Drive" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Care to comment?
Click to expand...



At least Bush gave up golf. 

Obama doesn't give up shit.


----------



## Asclepias

Wildman said:


> =Asclepias;7778675]Wow this merits 10 pages of BS?  The POTUS is assuming a position of authority.  Complaining about it is the equivalent of a freudian slip.  I'm pretty sure most if not *all of the presidents probably had sex on it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a disgusting thing to say, there was only one who had* INTERCOURSE* on it and we all know who that was, i will not mention names but does "Bubba" or WJC come to mind ?
> 
> another thing what does "having sex" mean ? why the hell can't people *AND* the media use the proper terminology ? there are better words to use in defining "FUCKING"
> 
> here are a few:
> coitus, copulation, interpersonal communication, coupling, intercourse, lovemaking, mating,  sex act, sexual relations, *getting it on, *making love
> 
> *getting it on, * <-----------<<<< i like that one
Click to expand...


Sex on a table is not disgusting.  Are you a prude or do you just dislike the opposite sex?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Furniture. ....

Just sayin


----------



## Plasmaball

mudwhistle said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are.
> 
> The details do matter dipshit. No matter how minor they appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are  child...what a worthless pile of shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What tremendous suckup you are.
> 
> You and others like you will eat a mile of this guy's fecal matter just so you can keep him in office.
Click to expand...


No I think this shit is for low rent type people.  
I am more interested in important issues like ndaa and nsa wiretaps. 
You are worthless.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

mudwhistle said:


> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum



Okay, this has got to be the funniest of the non-issues from the idiots on the right. 

And, this one can't even spell "f-u-r-n-i-t-u-r-e."

Here's the link to a few thousand more photos of various US presidents putting their feet up on that desk. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=pre...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=HP0lUq6-A42RigeP0IDoCg

EDITED TO ADD ... oops, its only a few hundred.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Asclepias said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =Asclepias;7778675]Wow this merits 10 pages of BS?  The POTUS is assuming a position of authority.  Complaining about it is the equivalent of a freudian slip.  I'm pretty sure most if not *all of the presidents probably had sex on it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a disgusting thing to say, there was only one who had* INTERCOURSE* on it and we all know who that was, i will not mention names but does "Bubba" or WJC come to mind ?
> 
> another thing what does "having sex" mean ? why the hell can't people *AND* the media use the proper terminology ? there are better words to use in defining "FUCKING"
> 
> here are a few:
> coitus, copulation, interpersonal communication, coupling, intercourse, lovemaking, mating,  sex act, sexual relations, *getting it on, *making love
> 
> *getting it on, * <-----------<<<< i like that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex on a table is not disgusting.  Are you a prude or do you just dislike the opposite sex?
Click to expand...


If ya wanna see rw heads explode, just mention that our current president and his beautiful wife have probably done "it" in the Lincoln bedroom, as well as just about any other place in the WH that they wanted to. 

LOL


----------



## Moonglow

NO, it not okay for the GOP's ****** president to put his feet on the desk like all those krackah's of years past.


----------



## Lovebears65

mudwhistle said:


> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum


 Whats up with the finger gun. Kids have been expelled from school for that. Can we get him expelled from the white house  please


----------



## Moonglow

Lovebears65 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up with the finger gun. Kids have been expelled from school for that. Can we get him expelled from the white house  please
Click to expand...


you can be just a shallow and pedantic as some idiots in public, sure.


----------



## Amelia

Luddly Neddite said:


> If ya wanna see rw heads explode, just mention that our current president and his beautiful wife have probably done "it" in the Lincoln bedroom, as well as just about any other place in the WH that they wanted to.
> 
> LOL





Well, it is pretty disgusting for you to talk about that.

But little surprises me from you guys.  Y'all have some strange obsessions.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting his feet up upon hearing about the needless deaths of yet more US troops in his Iraq Debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, we weren't talking about Bush. So why is it you immediately shift to Bush when Obama is the one in question? I know it's unbearable for you to hear and see, but Obama is just as bad as Bush, and he's showing why. Obama is almost an exact mirror image of Bush, right down to the very mannerisms of his.
> 
> Must suck for you, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sir, please stop backpedaling.  You said pics or gtfo.  I supplied the pic YOU asked for.  Are you not honest enough to just say, oops.  I was wrong?  Oh and as far as Obama and Bush being the same.  not even close.  There was no 9/11 on Obama's watch and here is a huge difference, he killed the person who was responsible for 9/11.  bush attacked the wrong frucking country because of it.
> 
> HUGE DIFFERENCE.
Click to expand...


Actually I never backpedaled. It seems as if you want to target every president for doing the exact same thing your president is doing right now. People get mad if Obama puts his feet on the Resolute Desk, but you utter the classic line "oh well Bush did it!" frankly I don't give a damn who did it, nobody should be treating such a piece of history the way they do. Backpedaling my friend, is when you go off on a tangent about the Iraq war and 9/11 when neither of those things were ever mentioned in the OP, but oh, the fact that "Bush did it!" needs to be known far and wide. Fact is you are not on my level or in my league when it comes to debate prowess, Zona. 

I won't be drawn into you minutial argument, just for the sake of relevancy. If you see that as "backpedaling" then so be it.


----------



## BDBoop

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting your feet on furniture is well known to be something to be frowned upon. However the manner in which one does it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> Too bad you suckasses refuse to acknowledge this.
> 
> Every opportunity you get to show that you aren't a bunch of hacks you pass up because you have to defend everything he does or it somehow proves that we were right about him all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't care when one President did it; you only care when "THIS" president does it.  *Bush golfed during the Iraq war.*  Remember that?  Where was your boiling outrage then?  No where to be found, I'm sure.
> 
> Somehow your filter for what makes you mad only works part of the time.
> 
> So now it's a nuanced thing; putting your feet on the desk.  How you seek to justify your bigotry is truly hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lying.
> 
> Bush decided early on during the war never to play golf for fear of what critics would say.
Click to expand...


Bush Lied About Giving Up Golf: Video Proof


----------



## Uncensored2008

R.C. Christian said:


> THAT RAT BASTARD. Why is his hand pointing like a pistol? Is he ordering a drone strike on someone?



No, he's ordering a male prostitute and gesturing to what he's planning to do....


----------



## Uncensored2008

velvtacheeze said:


> Wow.  Conservatives have just not mentally handled the election of a black President very well at all.



So his lack of respect for national treasures is due to him being one-quarter black? 

Dayum, bigot boi - you blame everything on race.


----------



## BDBoop

Uncensored2008 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Conservatives have just not mentally handled the election of a black President very well at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So his lack of respect for national treasures is due to him being one-quarter black?
> 
> Dayum, bigot boi - you blame everything on race.
Click to expand...


Sorry - one-quarter?


----------



## Uncensored2008

velvtacheeze said:


> Obama corrected the GOP mistake of the Iraq War.



Yeah, I was particularly impressed with his work in Libya, as was Ambassador Stephens...


----------



## Uncensored2008

BDBoop said:


> Well, fuck!! Damn the man for stretching his hamstrings. The nerve!!
> 
> Also, re: the shoes that are all worn out. He couldn't afford new ones. That pic is from back in the day.



Yeah, kids who go to Harvard, Occidental,  and Columbia are poverty stricken...

The elite all go to "Barb's School of Cosmetology" to be groomed to rule the peasants..

You leftists have it all figured out.


----------



## BDBoop

Uncensored2008 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, fuck!! Damn the man for stretching his hamstrings. The nerve!!
> 
> Also, re: the shoes that are all worn out. He couldn't afford new ones. That pic is from back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, kids who go to Harvard, Occidental,  and Columbia are poverty stricken...
> 
> The elite all go to "Barb's School of Cosmetology" to be groomed to rule the peasants..
> 
> You leftists have it all figured out.
Click to expand...


Scholarships, or no? Definitely student loans, they didn't finish paying those off until the book deals, I think.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BDBoop said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Conservatives have just not mentally handled the election of a black President very well at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So his lack of respect for national treasures is due to him being one-quarter black?
> 
> Dayum, bigot boi - you blame everything on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry - one-quarter?
Click to expand...


Yep.

Mother was white, father was half-black and half-Arab.

Barry is one-quarter black.


----------



## BDBoop

Uncensored2008 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So his lack of respect for national treasures is due to him being one-quarter black?
> 
> Dayum, bigot boi - you blame everything on race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - one-quarter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Mother was white, father was half-black and half-Arab.
> 
> Barry is one-quarter black.
Click to expand...


Citation?


----------



## BDBoop

Sorry, I am absolutely not seeing 'half-Arab.' I'm seeing full Kenyan.



> Obama was born in Rachuonyo District[3] on the shores of Lake Victoria just outside Kendu Bay, Kenya Colony, at the time a colony of the British Empire. He was raised in the village of Nyang&#8217;oma Kogelo, Siaya District, Nyanza Province.[14] His family are members of the Luo ethnic group. His father was Onyango (later Hussein) Obama (c. 1895-1979), and his mother, Habiba Akumu Nyanjango of Karabondi, Kenya, was his second wife. After Akumu separated from her husband Hussein and left the family in 1945, the boy Barack Obama was raised by his father Hussein's third wife, Sarah Ogwel of Kogelo.[5][15]



Barack Obama, Sr. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## candycorn

Luddly Neddite said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, this has got to be the funniest of the non-issues from the idiots on the right.
> 
> And, this one can't even spell "f-u-r-n-i-t-u-r-e."
> 
> Here's the link to a few thousand more photos of various US presidents putting their feet up on that desk.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pre...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=HP0lUq6-A42RigeP0IDoCg
> 
> EDITED TO ADD ... oops, its only a few hundred.
Click to expand...



All photoshopped...except for the ones with Obama of course.  

Can't wait for 2014 and we can discuss politics again.


----------



## Synthaholic

Did anybody do Jerry yet?


----------



## TemplarKormac

candycorn said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, this has got to be the funniest of the non-issues from the idiots on the right.
> 
> And, this one can't even spell "f-u-r-n-i-t-u-r-e."
> 
> Here's the link to a few thousand more photos of various US presidents putting their feet up on that desk.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pre...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=HP0lUq6-A42RigeP0IDoCg
> 
> EDITED TO ADD ... oops, its only a few hundred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All photoshopped...except for the ones with Obama of course.
> 
> Can't wait for 2014 and we can discuss politics again.
Click to expand...


Oh I can't wait either. Obama will pay for his actions in Syria, so too will Democrats in both houses after the mid terms. Nobody in America wants this war, yet Obama is forging ahead despite this. Oh yes, I can't wait to discuss politics with you either. Obama will serve out the rest of his term under the thumb of both a Republican House and Senate. 

You have no idea how badly this will rebound on the President. I have the pleasure of sitting back and watching.


----------



## Samson

FJO said:


> Is that the same desk under which the Arkansas hillbilly got his ding-dong stroked?
> 
> Democrat presidents are SOOOO respectful.


----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## Synthaholic

mudwhistle was in such a hyper ventilating, spittle fueled hysteria, he spelled furniture wrong.


----------



## Samson




----------



## Truthseeker420

Samson said:


>


----------



## Synthaholic

Samson said:


>


See?  Wingnuts can't even count!


----------



## Uncensored2008

BDBoop said:


> Scholarships, or no? Definitely student loans, they didn't finish paying those off until the book deals, I think.



Obama was targeted for high office before he entered Occidental. He was the "Great Black Hope" of the left - from the very beginning.


----------



## R.C. Christian

This thread is so full of Fail and Win.


----------



## KissMy

*Flagrant Dissing of the Resolute Desk!*


----------



## R.C. Christian

ROFLMAO! Who is that wanker that is bowing to him?


----------



## Uncensored2008

BDBoop said:


> Sorry, I am absolutely not seeing 'half-Arab.' I'm seeing full Kenyan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was born in Rachuonyo District[3] on the shores of Lake Victoria just outside Kendu Bay, Kenya Colony, at the time a colony of the British Empire. He was raised in the village of Nyangoma Kogelo, Siaya District, Nyanza Province.[14] His family are members of the Luo ethnic group. His father was Onyango (later Hussein) Obama (c. 1895-1979), and his mother, Habiba Akumu Nyanjango of Karabondi, Kenya, was his second wife. After Akumu separated from her husband Hussein and left the family in 1945, the boy Barack Obama was raised by his father Hussein's third wife, Sarah Ogwel of Kogelo.[5][15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama, Sr. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
Click to expand...


"Baraka" and "Hussein" are pretty African names, eh?

Oh wait, they are both Arabic...


----------



## Moonglow

I guess you'd feel better if his last name was Anglo-Saxon, Nah ,if your a dick now you'll still be a dick later.


----------



## mudwhistle

Synthaholic said:


> mudwhistle was in such a hyper ventilating, spittle fueled hysteria, he spelled furniture wrong.


Well, if that's the best critic you have for the OP I guess you can join about 5 other folks. One of them even misspelled his criticism of my misspelling. 

We've got some real winners on this site.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Moonglow said:


> I guess you'd feel better if his last name was Anglo-Saxon, Nah ,if you a dick now you'll still be a dick later.



Obama is a tool, a man created by a party elite to play a role. Under his rule, we have established ever greater control by the police state, and instituted fascism, the merger of corporate and public power structures.

So you're right, I don't give a fuck what his name is, I would oppose him as an enemy of liberty and Constitutional governance if his name were "Fred Smith." His supposed "black" status is just another marketing ploy by those who have groomed him, all these years. Obama is more a product, than a person.


----------



## bodecea

This is SUCH a fun thread!


----------



## Star

mudwhistle said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is at work. *Notice his feet aren't on the furniture.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in that pic, but they are in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still haven't seen any pics of other presidents standing on the desk. Plenty of them resting their feet on it, but none has been so disrespectful as to literally put the sole of their foot on top of the desk putting their weight down on it like Obama in effect, standing on it. Keep searching away suck-asses. You'll never find it.
> 
> The whole point of this is to illustrate the manner in which Obama treats our property. We all know what happened when he removed his foot. He scratched the Hell out of it. The guy lives in a castle but acts like it's a rundown shack.
> 
> An historic antique desk treated with such obvious disdain points out how little consideration he has for the White House or the office he holds. It is predictable that not one person on the left thinks it is disrespectful. All they do is attempt to repeat the same old worn out excuse that "Everyone Else Did It", even though they didn't. The point of all of this is to show that no matter what Obama does, you assholes never think he does anything wrong. Over the years Obama has destroyed this country's reputation, and has conducted himself as if he hates this country or could care less what anyone thinks. This is just one more example among many. *The way he's embroiled in the middle of one crisis after another yet still finds time to golf.* The way he spends like it's Monopoly money. By the time he leaves office they'll have to send all of the furniture out to be refinished. Kind of shows the lack of upbringing he experienced as a child.
Click to expand...

 

The only halfway decent Republican president since TR golfed so much during the Korean Police Action (54,246 American service men and women lost their lives) that America's most famous racist, misogynistic, rightwing golf club named a building, a pond, and tree after him but-----but I have no idea whether or not the great Republican Keynesian ever stood on the Oval Office desk with his spikes on? and-----and I have no idea whether or not Ike played a round of golf IN the Oval Office? but-----but he may very well have used his putter while playing around with his *driver* in the Oval Office? -pewsh!- 

*Eisenhower Cabin at Augusta National*

By Brent Kelley, About.com Guide
From the Augusta National Landmarks gallery: The Eisenhower Cabin








*Ike's Pond at Augusta National*

By Brent Kelley,














*EISENHOWER ANGERED BY GOLF QUERY* video​.


----------



## mudwhistle

R.C. Christian said:


> This thread is so full of Fail and Win.



I thought the one with Obama Tebowing on it was a winner. 


I wonder how many other of these nut-sacks are going to say incorrectly that Bush did it first.  They all act like they were the first to mention it. 



The point of the OP wasn't about Obama putting his feet on the desk, but how he put his foot on the desk. 

Bush didn't stand on the edge like Obama. But as usual, when someone else does it, Obama likes to go too far. Like he has an excuse to be an ass.


----------



## Uncensored2008

mudwhistle said:


> I thought the one with Obama Tebowing on it was a winner.
> 
> 
> I wonder how many other of these nut-sacks are going say incorrectly that Bush did it first.  They all act like they were the first to mention it.
> 
> The point of the OP wasn't about Obama putting his feet on the desk, but how he put his foot on the desks.
> 
> Bush didn't stand on the edge like Obama. But as usual, when someone else does Obama likes to go too far. Like he has an excuse to be an ass.



Obama was born with a silver coke spoon up his ass. The world has bowed to him and kissed his ass, his entire life. Everything was handed to Obama on a silver platter, all the way to the presidency. So is it any surprise that he acts like an entitled SOB? Obama believes that he deserves the worship that the party elite and the media have created. 

Remember, Barack has a lot in common with Madonna - nothing in common with Jefferson or Washington...


----------



## Moonglow

Uncensored2008 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the one with Obama Tebowing on it was a winner.
> 
> 
> I wonder how many other of these nut-sacks are going say incorrectly that Bush did it first.  They all act like they were the first to mention it.
> 
> The point of the OP wasn't about Obama putting his feet on the desk, but how he put his foot on the desks.
> 
> Bush didn't stand on the edge like Obama. But as usual, when someone else does Obama likes to go too far. Like he has an excuse to be an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was born with a silver coke spoon up his ass. The world has bowed to him and kissed his ass, his entire life. Everything was handed to Obama on a silver platter, all the way to the presidency. So is it any surprise that he acts like an entitled SOB? Obama believes that he deserves the worship that the party elite and the media have created.
> 
> Remember, Barack has a lot in common with Madonna - nothing in common with Jefferson or Washington...
Click to expand...


What did Reagan have in common with either?


----------



## mudwhistle

Uncensored2008 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the one with Obama Tebowing on it was a winner.
> 
> 
> I wonder how many other of these nut-sacks are going say incorrectly that Bush did it first.  They all act like they were the first to mention it.
> 
> The point of the OP wasn't about Obama putting his feet on the desk, but how he put his foot on the desks.
> 
> Bush didn't stand on the edge like Obama. But as usual, when someone else does Obama likes to go too far. Like he has an excuse to be an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was born with a silver coke spoon up his ass. The world has bowed to him and kissed his ass, his entire life. Everything was handed to Obama on a silver platter, all the way to the presidency. So is it any surprise that he acts like an entitled SOB? Obama believes that he deserves the worship that the party elite and the media have created.
> 
> Remember, Barack has a lot in common with Madonna - nothing in common with Jefferson or Washington...
Click to expand...


Madonna works hard at her trade. 

Obama is more like Vanilla Ice.  He's a fake.


----------



## Asclepias

For those of you buttsore over this too bad.  I doubt he cares what you think nor can you do anything about it. Just make sure when you get to be POTUS you dont do it.  Oh wait....thats not going to happen is it?


----------



## J.E.D

mudwhistle said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is at work. *Notice his feet aren't on the furniture.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in that pic, but they are in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still haven't seen any pics of other presidents standing on the desk. Plenty of them resting their feet on it, but none has been so disrespectful as to literally put the sole of their foot on top of the desk putting their weight down on it like Obama in effect, standing on it. Keep searching away suck-asses. You'll never find it.
Click to expand...


Well, at least Bush didn't literally STAND on the desk like that savage Obama!

Somebody call the movers, Meatwhistle needs the goalposts moved again


----------



## Uncensored2008

mudwhistle said:


> Madonna works hard at her trade.
> 
> Obama is more like Vanilla Ice.  He's a fake.



Good point.

Barry Obama, the Milli Vanilli of our time....


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is so full of Fail and Win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I thought the one with Obama Tebowing on it was a winner. *
> 
> 
> I wonder how many other of these nut-sacks are going say incorrectly that Bush did it first.  They all act like they were the first to mention it.
> 
> The point of the OP wasn't about Obama putting his feet on the desk, but how he put his foot on the desk.
> 
> Bush didn't stand on the edge like Obama. But as usual, when someone else does Obama likes to go too far. Like he has an excuse to be an ass.
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm sure that wasn't photoshopped.


----------



## hazlnut

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-8G62DS_X8]Don't You Feel Stupid - Jonnii T - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## squeeze berry

Luddly Neddite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a disgusting thing to say, there was only one who had* INTERCOURSE* on it and we all know who that was, i will not mention names but does "Bubba" or WJC come to mind ?
> 
> another thing what does "having sex" mean ? why the hell can't people *AND* the media use the proper terminology ? there are better words to use in defining "FUCKING"
> 
> here are a few:
> coitus, copulation, interpersonal communication, coupling, intercourse, lovemaking, mating,  sex act, sexual relations, *getting it on, *making love
> 
> *getting it on, * <-----------<<<< i like that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sex on a table is not disgusting.  Are you a prude or do you just dislike the opposite sex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If ya wanna see rw heads explode, just mention that our current president and his beautiful wife have probably done "it" in the Lincoln bedroom, as well as just about any other place in the WH that they wanted to.
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...



or
Barry and Larry in the back of a limo


----------



## hazlnut

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-8G62DS_X8]Don't You Feel Stupid - Jonnii T - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hazlnut

TV trays -- seriously?

Dumb Cowboy.  He had no respect for the peoples house.


----------



## squeeze berry

velvtacheeze said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Conservatives have just not mentally handled the election of a black President very well at all.
Click to expand...


obviously Barry can't stand on his own two feet, you must use race as a crutch


----------



## hazlnut

Holy Shit, where's the Secret Service -- someone tackle that old fuck before he takes out a window.... No respect for the peoples house.


----------



## hazlnut

Holy Mother Of God, Mudwhit...

DO NOT LOOK AT THESE PICTURES.... Your tiny head will explode:


----------



## hazlnut




----------



## 007

mudwhistle said:


> Where did this asshole get his manners from?



Here's where the shit stain got his manners... where he was BORN... where they live in MUD HUTS, like his BROTHER does and grandmother DID.

He's no more PRESIDENTIAL than a steaming pile of GOAT SHIT...


----------



## Asclepias

Obama be like....


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## mudwhistle

Can't you fuckers find one little pic of another president standing on the Resolute Desk like Obama did????

All you can do is play gotcha with the same stupid pics that prove nothing????


You fuckers are pathetic. 

Somebody please at least photoshop one!!!


----------



## mudwhistle

Asclepias said:


> Obama be like....



Now that's a more accurate depiction of his fucked up attitude. 

Piece of shit!!!


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> Can't you fuckers find one little pic of another president standing on the Resolute Desk like Obama did????
> 
> All you can do is play gotcha with the same stupid pics that prove nothing????
> 
> 
> You fuckers are pathetic.
> 
> Somebody please at least photoshop one!!!



Why would someone care to do that?  Whats pathetic is crying over him putting his foot on the desk.  If you dont like it make him stop doing it.  Thats right.  You cant.


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama be like....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a more accurate depiction of his fucked up attitude.
> 
> Piece of shit!!!
Click to expand...


Somebodies got their panties in a bunch.


----------



## mudwhistle

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama be like....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a more accurate depiction of his fucked up attitude.
> 
> Piece of shit!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebodies got their panties in a bunch.
Click to expand...


You only wish.

Nice flowers, in your avi.

Asclepias?


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a more accurate depiction of his fucked up attitude.
> 
> Piece of shit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebodies got their panties in a bunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You only wish.
Click to expand...


Its obvious.  Thats why you started the thread and expressed extreme emotion by calling him a piece of shit.  You are buttsore and you know it. 
Thanks I like flowers.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

mudwhistle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a more accurate depiction of his fucked up attitude.
> 
> Piece of shit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebodies got their panties in a bunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You only wish.
Click to expand...


You've been posting this tantrum of yours all day. 

I looked at the board this morning and there you were - all in a drudge dither over nothing at all and you're still here. 

Check your blood pressure.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Thinking back to when I realized just how bad Bush was and then later, when I really came to despise him as a man and as an utterly foul lying cheating stealing president ... It never occurred to me to hate something as unimportant as his feet on the desk. 

The rw liars really need to get a grip and try behaving like adults. 

Or not. I mean really, who cares?


----------



## Swagger

To be fair, at least he didn't get semen on the carpet.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Swagger said:


> To be fair, at least he didn't get semen on the carpet.



Please ... This isn't about Reagan. 

And, that wasn't semen.


----------



## AquaAthena

mudwhistle said:


> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum



He has no gravitas. Doesn't even have enough respect for that historic desk, that has served many presidents for a very long time.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

AquaAthena said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has no gravitas. Doesn't even have enough respect for that historic desk, that has served many presidents for a very long time.
Click to expand...


What about the photos of the other presidents who also put their feet on that desk?

Or, is that "different".


----------



## mudwhistle

Luddly Neddite said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebodies got their panties in a bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been posting this tantrum of yours all day.
> 
> I looked at the board this morning and there you were - all in a drudge dither over nothing at all and you're still here.
> 
> Check your blood pressure.
Click to expand...


Actually I've been working all day. You'all have been posting on my thread.

Thanks.


----------



## mudwhistle

Swagger said:


> To be fair, at least he didn't get semen on the carpet.



What's wrong with Sea Men?

Sailors can really party!!!


----------



## Zona

J.E.D said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Templar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He backpedaled then ran away with his tail between his legs as usual.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zona

candycorn said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, we weren't talking about Bush. So why is it you immediately shift to Bush when Obama is the one in question? I know it's unbearable for you to hear and see, but Obama is just as bad as Bush, and he's showing why. Obama is almost an exact mirror image of Bush, right down to the very mannerisms of his.
> 
> Must suck for you, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, please stop backpedaling.  You said pics or gtfo.  I supplied the pic YOU asked for.  Are you not honest enough to just say, oops.  I was wrong?  Oh and as far as Obama and Bush being the same.  not even close.  There was no 9/11 on Obama's watch and here is a huge difference, he killed the person who was responsible for 9/11.  bush attacked the wrong frucking country because of it.
> 
> HUGE DIFFERENCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the race card gets played.  Both Presidents are putting their feet on a desk...yet somehow you're only outraged about the black guy.  There is no policy debate here; no ideological debate; nothing other than two Presidents with their feet on the desk.
> 
> Why do you dislike what Obama did but don't seem to mind what Bush did?
> 
> There is no other difference other than race.
> 
> Sorry, you sound--repeat SOUND--like a racist when you take up such causes.  Yeah, go ahead and diminish the word and all of that..it's not as if you haven't done it before.
> 
> It's just pathetic on your part loser.
Click to expand...


Honestly, I had no idea THIS would be the thread that made him look like a fool.

  Nicely done sir.  Fool.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Shut the fuck up Zona.


----------



## Zona

mudwhistle said:


> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> What a despicable lack of respect for an antique piece of furniture that has been in that office for longer than anyone alive.
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?
> 
> He's going to scratch the shit out of that desk when he removes his foot. He can't help it.  It's clear this guy has absolutely zero respect for the office he holds and for property in the "People's House".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum


Not sure what worse, him and bush and so many other presidents doing the same damn thing and you not getting upset before NOW....or the fact that you spelled  this word like this...."Furnature"...in the  thread title.  

Which one makes you look dumber?  I am going with the spelling wrong in the fucking title thingy.  Thats right...thingy.  

You are a hypocrite and a strange, strange hack but please....don't stop.  Fool.


----------



## mudwhistle

Zona said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, please stop backpedaling.  You said pics or gtfo.  I supplied the pic YOU asked for.  Are you not honest enough to just say, oops.  I was wrong?  Oh and as far as Obama and Bush being the same.  not even close.  There was no 9/11 on Obama's watch and here is a huge difference, he killed the person who was responsible for 9/11.  bush attacked the wrong frucking country because of it.
> 
> HUGE DIFFERENCE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the race card gets played.  Both Presidents are putting their feet on a desk...yet somehow you're only outraged about the black guy.  There is no policy debate here; no ideological debate; nothing other than two Presidents with their feet on the desk.
> 
> Why do you dislike what Obama did but don't seem to mind what Bush did?
> 
> There is no other difference other than race.
> 
> Sorry, you sound--repeat SOUND--like a racist when you take up such causes.  Yeah, go ahead and diminish the word and all of that..it's not as if you haven't done it before.
> 
> It's just pathetic on your part loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I had no idea THIS would be the thread that made him look like a fool.
> 
> Nicely done sir.  Fool.
Click to expand...


Dude.......you really got him that time. *rolling eyes*


----------



## Zona

TemplarKormac said:


> Shut the fuck up Zona.



  ah...there he is.  Pic or GTFO.


----------



## mudwhistle

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up Zona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION] ah...there he is.  Pic or GTFO.
Click to expand...


Zona......I didn't know you liked Hunky guys.


----------



## percysunshine

Standing on the desk photo-op?

Meh...he still hasn't topped the 'Buzz Manhattan in Air Force One' photo-op that emptied buildings because people thought another 9/11 plane attack was happening.

That pretty much told us everything we needed to know about the Obama administration.


----------



## Zona

percysunshine said:


> Standing on the desk photo-op?
> 
> Meh...he still hasn't topped the 'Buzz Manhattan in Air Force One' photo-op that emptied buildings because people thought another 9/11 plane attack was happening.
> 
> That pretty much told us everything we needed to know about the Obama administration.



I know right.  This one as well.


----------



## Zona

mudwhistle said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up Zona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * XXXXX* ah...there he is.  Pic or GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zona......I didn't know you liked Hunky guys.
Click to expand...


Only Fur nature ones?


----------



## mudwhistle

Zona said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standing on the desk photo-op?
> 
> Meh...he still hasn't topped the 'Buzz Manhattan in Air Force One' photo-op that emptied buildings because people thought another 9/11 plane attack was happening.
> 
> That pretty much told us everything we needed to know about the Obama administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right.  This one as well.
Click to expand...


Excellent comeback.

*shaking head*

Dude, you're reaching again.


----------



## percysunshine

Zona said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standing on the desk photo-op?
> 
> Meh...he still hasn't topped the 'Buzz Manhattan in Air Force One' photo-op that emptied buildings because people thought another 9/11 plane attack was happening.
> 
> That pretty much told us everything we needed to know about the Obama administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right.  This one as well.
Click to expand...


Air Force One Photo Op Triggers Panic in Manhattan - ABC News


A fricken bevy of morons...


----------



## Star

mudwhistle said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, at least he didn't get semen on the carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with Sea Men?
> 
> Sailors can really party!!!
Click to expand...

 
. 

Seamen like making waves 
click &#9875; below​ 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ScjucUV8v0"]Seamen[/ame]
.​


----------



## jon_berzerk

Uncensored2008 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama corrected the GOP mistake of the Iraq War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was particularly impressed with his work in Libya, as was Ambassador Stephens...
Click to expand...


dont forget egypt as well 

11 of his MBs got life sentences today


----------



## TemplarKormac

mudwhistle said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the race card gets played.  Both Presidents are putting their feet on a desk...yet somehow you're only outraged about the black guy.  There is no policy debate here; no ideological debate; nothing other than two Presidents with their feet on the desk.
> 
> Why do you dislike what Obama did but don't seem to mind what Bush did?
> 
> There is no other difference other than race.
> 
> Sorry, you sound--repeat SOUND--like a racist when you take up such causes.  Yeah, go ahead and diminish the word and all of that..it's not as if you haven't done it before.
> 
> It's just pathetic on your part loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I had no idea THIS would be the thread that made him look like a fool.
> 
> Nicely done sir.  Fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude.......you really got him that time. *rolling eyes*
Click to expand...


I challenge Zona to debates regularly, he runs like the coward he is.  Yeah, he really got me that time.


----------



## TemplarKormac

candycorn said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, we weren't talking about Bush. So why is it you immediately shift to Bush when Obama is the one in question? I know it's unbearable for you to hear and see, but Obama is just as bad as Bush, and he's showing why. Obama is almost an exact mirror image of Bush, right down to the very mannerisms of his.
> 
> Must suck for you, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, please stop backpedaling.  You said pics or gtfo.  I supplied the pic YOU asked for.  Are you not honest enough to just say, oops.  I was wrong?  Oh and as far as Obama and Bush being the same.  not even close.  There was no 9/11 on Obama's watch and here is a huge difference, he killed the person who was responsible for 9/11.  bush attacked the wrong frucking country because of it.
> 
> HUGE DIFFERENCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is why the race card gets played.  Both Presidents are putting their feet on a desk...yet somehow you're only outraged about the black guy.  There is no policy debate here; no ideological debate; nothing other than two Presidents with their feet on the desk*.
> 
> Why do you dislike what Obama did but don't seem to mind what Bush did?
> 
> There is no other difference other than race.
> 
> Sorry, you sound--repeat SOUND--like a racist when you take up such causes.  Yeah, go ahead and diminish the word and all of that..it's not as if you haven't done it before.
> 
> It's just pathetic on your part loser.
Click to expand...


Problem. You seem to think everything is about race. If some black dude doesn't win the lottery, you'll say the guy who drew the numbers was racist. If some black dude is outperformed on the ball field, you call the superior athlete racist. You liberals are hopeless cases. I don't give a flying rats backside if the guy is purple with pink polka dots, I will criticize him when the criticism is due. If you don't like it, shove it. You have no real arguments about race, all you have are "you're racist."

And if you think I sat by and condoned everything Bush did, you are sorely mistaken, you rank amateur. I find it quite ironic that you would sit there and defend Obama, no matter what wrongs he may reap, yet you would rather blame Bush for his ills. Being a Libertarian, I think a lot of things Bush did were wrong, namely going into Iraq and amassing 5 trillion dollars in new debt! 

If you think I criticize Obama because he is black, once again, you are out of your mind (wait no, you already are). If I find something wrong with a man, the least of all reasons would be his skin color. How crude and base is that? He is inept, he cannot effectively lead this nation, and he most certainly doesn't understand how to balance a budget. He does nothing to encourage unity in this country, but strives only to divide it. Hey, Biden's an idiot too and he's a white guy. 

Sorry, you not only sound stupid, you are stupid. You are so profoundly stupid, it makes Pee Wee Herman look like Einstein. You diminish the world with you abject ignorance, Liberals such as yourself diminish the cohesion of this great nation by baiting and insulting. If you have a real I repeat REAL argument to launch against me, I'm game. But be warned, I will destroy you as I have done so many of your high strung liberal friends on this board. 

One other thing, you are seriously malinformed. You take no time to educate yourself with facts, you gleefully swallow any and all propaganda issued forth by the elites in your own party. You are an automaton, easily led, easily programmed, and easily led to the slaughter. You diminish the world with your rank incompetence. 

Are you finished? Loser?


----------



## candycorn

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, please stop backpedaling.  You said pics or gtfo.  I supplied the pic YOU asked for.  Are you not honest enough to just say, oops.  I was wrong?  Oh and as far as Obama and Bush being the same.  not even close.  There was no 9/11 on Obama's watch and here is a huge difference, he killed the person who was responsible for 9/11.  bush attacked the wrong frucking country because of it.
> 
> HUGE DIFFERENCE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is why the race card gets played.  Both Presidents are putting their feet on a desk...yet somehow you're only outraged about the black guy.  There is no policy debate here; no ideological debate; nothing other than two Presidents with their feet on the desk*.
> 
> Why do you dislike what Obama did but don't seem to mind what Bush did?
> 
> There is no other difference other than race.
> 
> Sorry, you sound--repeat SOUND--like a racist when you take up such causes.  Yeah, go ahead and diminish the word and all of that..it's not as if you haven't done it before.
> 
> It's just pathetic on your part loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem. You seem to think everything is about race. If some black dude doesn't win the lottery, you'll say the guy who drew the numbers was racist. If some black dude is outperformed on the ball field, you call the superior athlete racist. You liberals are hopeless cases. I don't give a flying rats backside if the guy is purple with pink polka dots, I will criticize him when the criticism is due. If you don't like it, shove it. You have no real arguments about race, all you have are "you're racist."
Click to expand...

If two people do the exact same thing and you only decide to express outrage at one of them and the one you express outrage at is black...what else is there?  



> Sorry, you sound--repeat SOUND--like a racist when you take up such causes.





TemplarKormac said:


> And if you think I sat by and condoned everything Bush did, you are sorely mistaken, you rank amateur. I find it quite ironic that you would sit there and defend Obama, no matter what wrongs he may reap, yet you would rather blame Bush for his ills. Being a Libertarian, I think a lot of things Bush did were wrong, namely going into Iraq and amassing 5 trillion dollars in new debt!



Yes, you sound really indignant.  

As for my "supporting Obama no matter what", you're just full of shit as always.  That isn't me.



TemplarKormac said:


> If you think I criticize Obama because he is black, once again, you are out of your mind (wait no, you already are). If I find something wrong with a man, the least of all reasons would be his skin color.


So why are you here.  Are you really pissed that he put his foot on a desk?  Great...why aren't you pissed that Bush did it or whomever the next President is going to be is going to do it.  It's all based on race. 



TemplarKormac said:


> How crude and base is that? He is inept,


No evidence of that.



TemplarKormac said:


> he cannot effectively lead this nation,


He's been President for nearly 6 years and the US is still the greatest nation on earth 



TemplarKormac said:


> and he most certainly doesn't understand how to balance a budget.


Again, judge through the prism of history...who did?  Andrew Jackson?



TemplarKormac said:


> He does nothing to encourage unity in this country, but strives only to divide it.


More nonsense.  If you're being divided from someone you formerly identified with...you'e playing the blame game if you're blaming the President of the US no matter who they are. 

Amazingly, despite predictions from folks like you, when Zimmerman got off, there were very few demonstrations much less the wholesale riots people like you predicted.  Where is this seething hatred you keep trying to insist is there?  I know where it is; in your heart. 



TemplarKormac said:


> Sorry, you not only sound stupid, you are stupid. You are so profoundly stupid, it makes Pee Wee Herman look like Einstein. You diminish the world with you abject ignorance, Liberals such as yourself diminish the cohesion of this great nation by baiting and insulting. If you have a real I repeat REAL argument to launch against me, I'm game. But be warned, I will destroy you as I have done so many of your high strung liberal friends on this board.


You haven't destroyed anything with your "arguments".  Yet all of the "high strung liberal friends" still seem to be here.



TemplarKormac said:


> One other thing, you are seriously malinformed. You take no time to educate yourself with facts, you gleefully swallow any and all propaganda issued forth by the elites in your own party. You are an automaton, easily led, easily programmed, and easily led to the slaughter. You diminish the world with your rank incompetence.
> 
> Are you finished? Loser?





Hardly.  It is you and all of your fellow haters who are being spoonfed...


You claim the media is biased, right? 

Yet the only way *you *could know is if *you *watched the other media, right?

So do you watch MSNBC?  No?  Hmmm...

Where do *YOU* get your information from?  Oh yeah...you're spoonfed why you should be upset by your "leaders".  

Which is exactly why you're supposedly upset by Obama putting a foot on a desk...it's all because you were told to be upset


----------



## NoNukes

Plasmaball said:


> Not this crap again...you people are a broken record.



It is from Mudwhistle, and should be expected.


----------



## mudwhistle

NoNukes said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not this crap again...you people are a broken record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is from Mudwhistle, and should be expected.
Click to expand...


Like I said before, you dumb-asses would look the other way if he took a dump on it. 

What else can we expect from the usual suspects.


I'm sure somebody can find proof that it happened before and so it's Okay for Obama to do it then.


----------



## NoNukes

mudwhistle said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not this crap again...you people are a broken record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is from Mudwhistle, and should be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said before, you dumb-asses would look the other way if he took a dump on it.
> 
> What else can we expect from the usual suspects.
> 
> 
> I'm sure somebody can find proof that it happened before and so it's Okay for Obama to do it then.
Click to expand...


Anyone with a lick of intelligence knows that this is not true.


----------



## mudwhistle

NoNukes said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is from Mudwhistle, and should be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said before, you dumb-asses would look the other way if he took a dump on it.
> 
> What else can we expect from the usual suspects.
> 
> 
> I'm sure somebody can find proof that it happened before and so it's Okay for Obama to do it then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone with a lick of intelligence knows that this is not true.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately for you history is against you. 

I can't remember anything he's done that he or his suckups hasn't blamed on someone else after there is a negative reaction.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, All I can say is I hope this thread is a joke that was supposed to be in political satire because with everything going on in the world and in this country, I can't see anybody giving a shit for real about that photo.

Even Biden is laughing over it.


----------



## asaratis

Katzndogz said:


> The Resolute Desk
> 
> It was made from the timbers of HMS Resolute, an abandoned British ship discovered by an American vessel and returned to the Queen of England as a token of friendship and goodwill. When the ship was retired, Queen Victoria commissioned the desk from William Evenden, Royal Naval Dockyard at Chatham, England, and presented to President Rutherford Hayes in 1880.
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> Scroll down and read the plaque.
> 
> Maybe obama just hates the British.


Shhhhhhhhh!   Don't tell Obama the history of the desk.....he'll send it back!


----------



## NoNukes

mudwhistle said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said before, you dumb-asses would look the other way if he took a dump on it.
> 
> What else can we expect from the usual suspects.
> 
> 
> I'm sure somebody can find proof that it happened before and so it's Okay for Obama to do it then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a lick of intelligence knows that this is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you history is against you.
> 
> I can't remember anything he's done that he or his suckups hasn't blamed on someone else after there is a negative reaction.
Click to expand...


Revisionist history.


----------



## mudwhistle

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, All I can say is I hope this thread is a joke that was supposed to be in political satire because with everything going on in the world and in this country, I can't see anybody giving a shit for real about that photo.
> 
> Even Biden is laughing over it.



It's a joke, but as with any good joke there is some truth.


----------



## NoNukes

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, All I can say is I hope this thread is a joke that was supposed to be in political satire because with everything going on in the world and in this country, I can't see anybody giving a shit for real about that photo.
> 
> Even Biden is laughing over it.



Mudwhistle keeps saying what a bad president Obama is, but this is what he comes up with as proof.


----------



## Swagger

At the end of the day, it is just a piece of furniture. However, it is a powerful and symbolic icon of America's inheritance of superpower status, and thus should be accorded the respect it deserves. 

Rome is where the West's destiny was forged and Britain, as the rightful inheritors of Rome's imperial legacy, has taken great pains to preserve that legacy's remains. America, as the second custodians of Rome's legacy and might, has a duty to preserve and respect the icons and institutions of its predecessor.


----------



## mudwhistle

Swagger said:


> At the end of the day, it is just a piece of furniture. However, it is a powerful and symbolic icon of America's inheritance of superpower status, and thus should be accorded the respect it deserves.
> 
> Rome is where the West's destiny was forged and Britain, as the rightful inheritors of Rome's imperial legacy, has taken great pains to preserve that legacy's remains. America, as the second custodians of Rome's legacy and might, has a duty to preserve and respect the icons and institutions of its predecessor.



I think it's clear Obama gets a kick out of trashing our institutions. And scum-suckers like No Nukes thinks it just small potatoes. Let's all focus on income inequality instead. Let's open our borders to anyone who want to enter and carry off our treasure. Let's stand by idly while this narcissistic prick embarrasses us and ruins our reputation around the world. This trashing of a national relic is only indicative of his careless attitude for this nation as a whole.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> Please ... This isn't about Reagan.
> 
> And, that wasn't semen.



Were you kicked in the head by a mule? Skull crushed by a semi? Bashed in the brain by a sledge hammer? 

You turn stupidity into an art form, Diddly.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> What about the photos of the other presidents who also put their feet on that desk?
> 
> Or, is that "different".



Souls versus uppers, retard. In most of them, it actually is the socks or pants on the desk, retard.


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> Yes, you sound really indignant.
> 
> As for my "supporting Obama no matter what", you're just full of shit as always.  That isn't me.



Uh, would you wipe the jizz off your chin buddy, Obama's finished with you....


----------



## mudwhistle

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the photos of the other presidents who also put their feet on that desk?
> 
> Or, is that "different".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Souls versus uppers, retard. In most of them, it actually the socks or pants on the desk,
> retard.
Click to expand...


When your entire defense of Obama is a constant exercise in futility you are always willing to rationalize everything to fit the current situation.


----------



## longknife

This isn't a spoof!!!!!


----------



## Asclepias

Bottom line is that its his desk. You cant do a thing about it except have a good cry.  You dont like what he did then you may need to get some help to resolve your feelings of anger and trauma.


----------



## mudwhistle

Uncensored2008 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you sound really indignant.
> 
> As for my "supporting Obama no matter what", you're just full of shit as always.  That isn't me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, would you wipe the jizz of your chin buddy, Obama's finished with you....
Click to expand...


If anything, saying candycorn supports Obama no matter what is an understatement. 

He still is posting an avi with Sandra Fluke in it. She is so last year. Her and everyone else the left has used to push their agenda. (Cindy Sheehan, Sandyhook Parents, Trayvon Martan's Parents, etc.)


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you sound really indignant.
> 
> As for my "supporting Obama no matter what", you're just full of shit as always.  That isn't me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, would you wipe the jizz of your chin buddy, Obama's finished with you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anything, saying candycorn supports Obama no matter what is an understatement.
> 
> He still is posting an avi with Sandra Fluke in it. She is so last year. Her and everyone else the left has used to push their agenda. (Cindy Sheehan, Sandyhook Parents, Trayvon Martan's Parents, etc.)
Click to expand...


I use Ms. Fluke to simply intimidate pussies like you.  Nice to know it works.


----------



## candycorn

Swagger said:


> At the end of the day, it is just a piece of furniture. However, it is a powerful and symbolic icon of America's inheritance of superpower status, and thus should be accorded the respect it deserves.
> 
> Rome is where the West's destiny was forged and Britain, as the rightful inheritors of Rome's imperial legacy, has taken great pains to preserve that legacy's remains. America, as the second custodians of Rome's legacy and might, has a duty to preserve and respect the icons and institutions of its predecessor.



Oh brother.


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> I use Ms. Fluke to simply intimidate pussies like you.  Nice to know it works.



Yeah, everyone is intimidated by a nobody that no one recognizes.....

Dayum, you're as effective as Obama's foreign policy....


----------



## g5000

There's a rumor going around, and I totally bleeve it, that Obama is the only President to ever fart in the Oval Office.

He farts in there regularly.  All the time.  Big Negro farts.

Why have we not impeached this gasbag?


----------



## TemplarKormac

candycorn said:
			
		

> 1. If two people do the exact same thing and you only decide to express outrage at one of them and the one you express outrage at is black...what else is there?



Did I just not express outrage at both of them? Or were you not reading? How is it you consistently praise the actions of one man and beguile the other? Please do explain that bit of hypocrisy.



> 2. Yes, you sound really indignant.  As for my "supporting Obama no matter what", you're just full of shit as always.  That isn't me.



So, why are you calling me a racist for criticizing him? It most obviously is you. His job performance is sorely lacking, and it has nothing to do with him being black. Indignance is when you attack someone for being racist, all because they simply doled out justified criticism against a man of color who happens to be President of The United States. It seems to me you are the one being indignant. 



> 3.So why are you here.  Are you really pissed that he put his foot on a desk?  Great...why aren't you pissed that Bush did it or whomever the next President is going to be is going to do it.  It's all based on race.



I am upset that any president would treat a piece of our history with such impunity. I am here because my First Amendment rights allow me to opine here of my own free will. You would dare not question it.




> 4. He's been President for nearly 6 years and the US is still the greatest nation on earth



You sure about that? I bet China would disagree.




> 5. Again, judge through the prism of history...who did?  Andrew Jackson?



You judge through the prism of race, hence this "argument" of yours calling me racist for saying Obama shouldn't put his feet on the Resolute Desk. You are paranoid, as all other liberals are.




> 6. More nonsense.  If you're being divided from someone you formerly identified with...you'e playing the blame game if you're blaming the President of the US no matter who they are.
> 
> Amazingly, despite predictions from folks like you, when Zimmerman got off, there were very few demonstrations much less the wholesale riots people like you predicted.  Where is this seething hatred you keep trying to insist is there?  I know where it is; in your heart.



How dare you assume to know what is in my heart? I posess hatred for no man, that is unless he gives me a reason to. You people were the ones spewing hatred when the Zimmerman verdict was read, saying he shot that kid with malice in his heart. You cared not for the facts or the evidence, you were driven by your deep hatred of the man. Your own hatred blinded you to reality. The malice you speak of resides in your own heart, people like you are true sadists, wishing to divide instead of unite. Oh ye judge of character, judge thyself!



> 7. You haven't destroyed anything with your "arguments".  Yet all of the "high strung liberal friends" still seem to be here.



Oh yes I have. They don't wish to admit it. They rarely engage me in meaningful debate anymore. You will be the next to be laid low. 



> 8. Hardly.  It is you and all of your fellow haters who are being spoonfed...



No, you are like a newborn piglet feeding on a sow's row of nipples, feeding off multiple sources of lies at a time along with your brethren. All the while nourishing yourself with disinformation, and squealing it about for the outside world to hear. You spew them out here and now. Ha! Spoonfed. Laughable.




> 9. You claim the media is biased, right?
> 
> Yet the only way *you *could know is if *you *watched the other media, right?
> 
> So do you watch MSNBC?  No?  Hmmm...



It is not a claim, it is a statement of fact. You need only to know what happened when NBC doctored tapes of the Zimmerman 911 call. They tried painting him as racist. The network even had the gall to hire Al Sharpton the very man WHO INCITED the furor over the shooting. If that isn't bias, then you are further gone than I could have imagined.



> 10. Where do *YOU* get your information from?  Oh yeah...you're spoonfed why you should be upset by your "leaders".
> 
> Which is exactly why you're supposedly upset by Obama putting a foot on a desk...it's all because you were told to be upset



My information does not come from the nearest Liberal pundit or talking head. I do diligent research before I make an argument. Nobody told be to be upset. NOBODY tells me how to act. Unlike you of course, you who are told to view our society through the lens of race, anyone or anything that is not in line with your ways or means is racist, bigoted, or intolerant. If they call you down for the liar that you are, they're racist. Yes, this is the only argument you have. You preach tolerance, but dole out intolerance. You champion equality, but usher forth inequality on your forked tongues!

I do hope you are finished now, because as it stands, this is the weakest argument I have encountered to date. It took you well over 200 words to say, "You don't like Obama because you're a racist." How amateurish.


----------



## Uncensored2008

g5000 said:


> There's a rumor going around, and I totally bleeve it, that Obama is the only President to ever fart in the Oval Office.
> 
> He farts in there regularly.  All the time.  Big Negro farts.
> 
> Why have we not impeached this gasbag?



Obama Akbar indeed...


----------



## g5000

*OBAMA: Hey Michelle, I just cut a nasty fart in Biden's face.
BIDEN: You got me, Articulate Negro!*


----------



## mudwhistle

g5000 said:


> There's a rumor going around, and I totally bleeve it, that Obama is the only President to ever fart in the Oval Office.
> 
> He farts in there regularly.  All the time.  Big Negro farts.
> 
> Why have we not impeached this gasbag?



He doesn't fart audibly. That way if anyone smells it he can blame it on the Republicans.


----------



## mudwhistle

Best kept secret in the White House......who just shit their drawers.


----------



## mudwhistle

g5000 said:


> *OBAMA: Hey Michelle, I just cut a nasty fart in Biden's face.
> BIDEN: You got me, Articulate Negro!*



"Michelle.......I just got Joe Biden to pull my finger!!!"


----------



## mudwhistle

Uncensored2008 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Ms. Fluke to simply intimidate pussies like you.  Nice to know it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, everyone is intimidated by a nobody that no one recognizes.....
> 
> Dayum, you're as effective as Obama's foreign policy....
Click to expand...


Yup. 

That Sandra Fluke is a scary fuck.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

TemplarKormac said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took all of about two minutes to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting his feet up upon hearing about the needless deaths of yet more US troops in his Iraq Debacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironically, we weren't talking about Bush. So why is it you immediately shift to Bush when Obama is the one in question? I know it's unbearable for you to hear and see, but Obama is just as bad as Bush, and he's showing why. Obama is almost an exact mirror image of Bush, right down to the very mannerisms of his.
> 
> Must suck for you, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


You want to see some pictures of various other presidents with their fucking feet on the desk?  They've probably already been posted, I didn't go through the entire thread yet.

The point is, they ALL put their fucking feet on the desk.  Get it?  It's not a big fucking deal like people are trying to make out of it when Obama does it.

Good grief.


----------



## asaratis

Kooshdakhaa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting his feet up upon hearing about the needless deaths of yet more US troops in his Iraq Debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, we weren't talking about Bush. So why is it you immediately shift to Bush when Obama is the one in question? I know it's unbearable for you to hear and see, but Obama is just as bad as Bush, and he's showing why. Obama is almost an exact mirror image of Bush, right down to the very mannerisms of his.
> 
> Must suck for you, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to see some pictures of various other presidents with their fucking feet on the desk?  They've probably already been posted, I didn't go through the entire thread yet.
> 
> The point is, they ALL put their fucking feet on the desk.  Get it?  It's not a big fucking deal like people are trying to make out of it when Obama does it.
> 
> Good grief.
Click to expand...

Leaning back in a chair and putting your heels on the desk is nothing compared to putting the bottom of your shoe on it and then dragging it off when you're  done.  You are much more apt to mar the wood finish with you sole.


----------



## Asclepias

asaratis said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, we weren't talking about Bush. So why is it you immediately shift to Bush when Obama is the one in question? I know it's unbearable for you to hear and see, but Obama is just as bad as Bush, and he's showing why. Obama is almost an exact mirror image of Bush, right down to the very mannerisms of his.
> 
> Must suck for you, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to see some pictures of various other presidents with their fucking feet on the desk?  They've probably already been posted, I didn't go through the entire thread yet.
> 
> The point is, they ALL put their fucking feet on the desk.  Get it?  It's not a big fucking deal like people are trying to make out of it when Obama does it.
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leaning back in a chair and putting your heels on the desk is nothing compared to putting the bottom of your shoe on it and then dragging it off when you're  done.  You are much more apt to mar the wood finish with you sole.
Click to expand...


So what?  If you dont like it buy a new desk for him.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Ms. Fluke to simply intimidate pussies like you.  Nice to know it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, everyone is intimidated by a nobody that no one recognizes.....
> 
> Dayum, you're as effective as Obama's foreign policy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> That Sandra Fluke is a scary fuck.
Click to expand...


Yeah, she's someone you can't intimidate by calling her a slut.  In short, the only way conservatives relate to women has been taken out of play.

No wonder your bitch ass is so intimidated.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

By the way, as to the title of this thread, it's "furniture," not "furnature."

And that's "President Obama," not "Obama."


----------



## Smilebong

Does Seeing President Obama&#8217;s Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil?


Lots of folks have seen the photo of President Obama with his foot on the Oval Office desk, which hit the front page of the Drudge Report Sunday.

And there&#8217;s some anger over the image:






It&#8217;s not the first time Obama has been depicted on camera in casual repose before the historic desk:






....


So, what say you?

Disrespectful no matter what political party the president belongs to? Work-day personality and nothing more?

Does Seeing President Obama?s Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

Kooshdakhaa said:


> By the way, as to the title of this thread, it's "furniture," not "furnature."
> 
> And that's "President Obama," not "Obama."



Well, the proper term would be either "Fucktard Obama," or "President Shitwad."

Glad I could help.


----------



## kiwiman127

No. And it didn't bother me when other presidents did the same thing.
It's just the haters who are upset because it gives them something else to hate about "O". And,,,,,,,
*Is hate unhealthy?*
http://cjonline.com/stories/070703/hea_hate.shtml
and
*39 Bible Verses about Hate*
http://www.openbible.info/topics/hate

So hating is just plain bad for your health and then once you die you get to go to Hell.

Anyway, topic at hand,,,,,,


----------



## SteadyMercury

I put my foot on my desk like the second picture quite often, there is a worn-out mark on the edge from it that irritates my wife.

So no, that guy putting his foot on his own desk doesn't make my blood boil.


----------



## bodecea

Get a rope!


----------



## BDBoop

Photos: Photos: Barack Obama's Laid-Back, Feet-Up Office Style | Vanity Fair

The President is 6'1". I don't know how much of that is his lower leg, but the leg space under the Resolution Desk is said to be 23". Don't remember where I read that in the last few days, cannot find it now. But if I were a physically active person who had to sit for long periods of time, I'd probably be stretched out all over the place, too.

Or maybe people are just objecting because they think he should only stretch when there are no cameras present?

I don't know, this entire conversation is a bit surreal.


----------



## mudwhistle

BDBoop said:


> Photos: Photos: Barack Obama's Laid-Back, Feet-Up Office Style | Vanity Fair
> 
> The President is 6'1". I don't know how much of that is his lower leg, but the leg space under the Resolution Desk is said to be 23". Don't remember where I read that in the last few days, cannot find it now. But if I were a physically active person who had to sit for long periods of time, I'd probably be stretched out all over the place, too.
> 
> Or maybe people are just objecting because they think he should only stretch when there are no cameras present?
> 
> I don't know, this entire conversation is a bit surreal.



He doesn't spend much time behind that desk anyway.









This is Obama showing us how he likes to treat the Resolute Desk.....







He calls it his "Captain Morgan pose".


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, everyone is intimidated by a nobody that no one recognizes.....
> 
> Dayum, you're as effective as Obama's foreign policy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> That Sandra Fluke is a scary fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's someone you can't intimidate by calling her a slut.  In short, the only way conservatives relate to women has been taken out of play.
> 
> No wonder your bitch ass is so intimidated.
Click to expand...


Whores don't intimidate me.


----------



## Toro

Impeach him!


----------



## AmazonTania

John F. Kennedy is indeed spinning in his grave...


----------



## Katzndogz

Seeing obama in the oval office makes my blood boil.  If he wants to put his feet on the desk, he can buy his own desk.  He doesn't own that desk.


----------



## squeeze berry

no, but his overt hatred toward white people does


----------



## squeeze berry

bodecea said:


> Get a rope!



lol

he'll hang himself soon enough


----------



## asterism

Smilebong said:


> Does Seeing President Obamas Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil?
> 
> 
> Lots of folks have seen the photo of President Obama with his foot on the Oval Office desk, which hit the front page of the Drudge Report Sunday.
> 
> And theres some anger over the image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the first time Obama has been depicted on camera in casual repose before the historic desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> So, what say you?
> 
> Disrespectful no matter what political party the president belongs to? Work-day personality and nothing more?
> 
> Does Seeing President Obama?s Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil? | TheBlaze.com



Nope.

It's his desk as much as the desk provided to me in my office is mine.  If he damages it unreasonably, he can replace it.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Considering the fact that Ike used to put his golf shoes on at his desk, and then walk across the exposed wood floor to the door leading to his putting tee outside with his cleats leaving gouges in the floor, I guess what Obama does with his feet does't keep me awake at night.


----------



## Mr. H.

I don't see how he keeps it out of his mouth long enough to even put it on that desk.


----------



## hazlnut

Smilebong said:


> Does Seeing President Obama&#8217;s Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil?
> 
> 
> Lots of folks have seen the photo of President Obama with his foot on the Oval Office desk, which hit the front page of the Drudge Report Sunday.
> 
> And there&#8217;s some anger over the image:


----------



## Smilebong

It only bothers me in that he should not be president.


----------



## hazlnut

Does Seeing President Obama&#8217;s Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil?


Lots of folks have seen the photo of President Obama with his foot on the Oval Office desk, which hit the front page of the Drudge Report Sunday.

And there&#8217;s some anger over the image:






It&#8217;s not the first time Obama has been depicted on camera in casual repose before the historic desk:






....


So, what say you?

Disrespectful no matter what political party the president belongs to? Work-day personality and nothing more?

Does Seeing President Obama?s Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## AceRothstein

Anyone bothered by this should go to the hospital for an MRI because something isn't right in their head. Although I must say the position Obama is in for the first pic doesn't look comfortable at all.


----------



## rightwinger

Putting your feet on the desk is a guy thing........you wouldn't understand


----------



## asterism

hazlnut said:


> Does Seeing President Obamas Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil?
> 
> 
> Lots of folks have seen the photo of President Obama with his foot on the Oval Office desk, which hit the front page of the Drudge Report Sunday.
> 
> And theres some anger over the image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the first time Obama has been depicted on camera in casual repose before the historic desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> So, what say you?
> 
> Disrespectful no matter what political party the president belongs to? Work-day personality and nothing more?
> 
> Does Seeing President Obama?s Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil? | TheBlaze.com



Yeah and I remember the absolute meltdown idiots on DU had over those Bush images.  All people who remarked about what President Clinton did on that desk (well specifically what Monica did under that desk) were banned.

So I wonder if there's a similar meltdown on DU about a desk these days.  I doubt it.


----------



## mudwhistle

We're getting used to Obama soiling our country.


----------



## konradv

mudwhistle said:


> We're getting used to Obama soiling our country.



I just don't get why someone would soil their pants over that picture!


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> That Sandra Fluke is a scary fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's someone you can't intimidate by calling her a slut.  In short, the only way conservatives relate to women has been taken out of play.
> 
> No wonder your bitch ass is so intimidated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whores don't intimidate me.
Click to expand...


You sound so scared and frightened you little bitch...women intimidate you and I would imagine they have for most of your life.  But that is your problem....hence you call a woman you have never met, a woman you'll never meet, and a person you don't know anyone who knows her a "whore".  

This is the GOP for you...just smear tactics and intimidation...


----------



## BDBoop

mudwhistle said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos: Photos: Barack Obama's Laid-Back, Feet-Up Office Style | Vanity Fair
> 
> The President is 6'1". I don't know how much of that is his lower leg, but the leg space under the Resolution Desk is said to be 23". Don't remember where I read that in the last few days, cannot find it now. But if I were a physically active person who had to sit for long periods of time, I'd probably be stretched out all over the place, too.
> 
> Or maybe people are just objecting because they think he should only stretch when there are no cameras present?
> 
> I don't know, this entire conversation is a bit surreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't spend much time behind that desk anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Obama showing us how he likes to treat the Resolute Desk.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He calls it his "Captain Morgan pose".
Click to expand...


You are either one of the best trolls here, or completely unhinged.

Or both.


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's someone you can't intimidate by calling her a slut.  In short, the only way conservatives relate to women has been taken out of play.
> 
> No wonder your bitch ass is so intimidated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whores don't intimidate me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound so scared and frightened you little bitch...women intimidate you and I would imagine they have for most of your life.  But that is your problem....hence you call a woman you have never met, a woman you'll never meet, and a person you don't know anyone who knows her a "whore".
> 
> This is the GOP for you...just smear tactics and intimidation...
Click to expand...


Well then she's a prostitute. She wants to be paid to have sex.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

konradv said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting used to Obama soiling our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get why someone would soil their pants over that picture!
Click to expand...


Oh, I get it.  It's because they just can't stand the fact that this black man got elected President of the United States...twice.  So they just pick, pick, pick, pick, pick at every little fucking thing he does.

It's kind of comical, actually.


----------



## candycorn

Its another Bush program Obama continued...


----------



## mudwhistle

Kooshdakhaa said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting used to Obama soiling our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get why someone would soil their pants over that picture!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I get it.  It's because they just can't stand the fact that this black man got elected President of the United States...twice.  So they just pick, pick, pick, pick, pick at every little fucking thing he does.
> 
> It's kind of comical, actually.
Click to expand...


I think it has something to do with what he does, not who he is. 

I was hoping for a black president. Predicted we'd have one a couple of years before he was elected. My nephew, who's black, said we'd never have one. I said sure we will. 

Guess I was right. 

Too bad he turned out to be such a dipshit.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Uncensored2008 said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, as to the title of this thread, it's "furniture," not "furnature."
> 
> And that's "President Obama," not "Obama."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the proper term would be either "Fucktard Obama," or "President Shitwad."
> 
> Glad I could help.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you represent your country really well talking like that. Thanks for promoting perception from the outside that our country is divided.

If you don't like the man, at least have some fucking respect for the office he holds as a result of the MAJORITY of voters putting him there.


----------



## mudwhistle

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, as to the title of this thread, it's "furniture," not "furnature."
> 
> And that's "President Obama," not "Obama."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the proper term would be either "Fucktard Obama," or "President Shitwad."
> 
> Glad I could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you represent your country really well talking like that. Thanks for promoting perception from the outside that our country is divided.
> 
> If you don't like the man, at least have some fucking respect for the office he holds as a result of the MAJORITY of voters putting him there.
Click to expand...


We respect the office, just not the prick sitting in it.


----------



## tinydancer

As long as no President shows the soles of his shoes when there is a dignitary from any Muslim country because that would be a huge insult, I can't get bent out of shape over this.


----------



## mudwhistle

BTW, Obama is going to Russia this week to speak to Gays and Lesbians. 

But not Putin.


----------



## R.C. Christian

No. Seeing Obama breathing makes my blood boil. I could care less about a stupid desk.


----------



## Wildman

bodecea said:


> Get a rope!



first smart thing you have said in months..., or is it years ?  ............


----------



## Gracie

Smilebong said:


> Does Seeing President Obamas Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil?
> 
> 
> Lots of folks have seen the photo of President Obama with his foot on the Oval Office desk, which hit the front page of the Drudge Report Sunday.
> 
> And theres some anger over the image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the first time Obama has been depicted on camera in casual repose before the historic desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> So, what say you?
> 
> Disrespectful no matter what political party the president belongs to? Work-day personality and nothing more?
> 
> Does Seeing President Obama?s Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil? | TheBlaze.com



No. I do that all the time. I can think of other more important things that he does that makes me irate, but that ain't one of them.


----------



## R.C. Christian

I can't see Obama's reflection on that plexi. I knew it.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Joe's hand is always on his face. This is a telltale sign of a liar. Look at most pictures and Joe puts his on his fat face when he's lying or hearing a lie.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Damn, where did the Necronomicon go? I bet Hillary borrowed it.


----------



## percysunshine

That is the skinniest ankle I have ever seen on a guy.


----------



## Godboy

Kooshdakhaa said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting used to Obama soiling our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get why someone would soil their pants over that picture!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I get it.  It's because they just can't stand the fact that this black man got elected President of the United States...twice.  So they just pick, pick, pick, pick, pick at every little fucking thing he does.
> 
> It's kind of comical, actually.
Click to expand...


After the way you guys treated Bush, you have no right to complain about anything. You guys were fucking dicks and totally unfair.


----------



## Gracie

Bush was an idiot and embarassed me every time he opened his yap. Obama embarasses me every time his mug is on tv. Both suck.


----------



## bianco

It's not a good look, by any of the Presidents with their feet on the desk in the Oval Office. 

What about some more luxurious office chairs, with swing up footrests?  a bit like a rocker-recliner.

That chair Mr Biden is sitting in looks very uncomfortable.

And a special footrest furniture piece to put behind where Mr Obama has his foot on the desk
... to rest his foot on instead.


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right...

... ya can take the boy outta the ghetto...

... but ya can't take the ghetto outta the boy.


----------



## edthecynic

Should Betty Ford be lynched for this?


----------



## theHawk

Smilebong said:


> Does Seeing President Obamas Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil?



No.

I sometimes put my boots on my desk.  Its not like it damages or destroys the desk.  Obama is a tall guy (6'1"?), as a tall guy too I can tell you sitting around can be very uncomfortable, and you need to stretch your legs out.  Nothing wrong with kicking your feet up onto a desk...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bodecea said:


> Get a rope!



Channeling Bobby Byrd?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Does Seeing President Obamas Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil?



For hacks on the partisan right its just Obama, what hes doing with his foot is irrelevant.


----------



## NoNukes

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to see some pictures of various other presidents with their fucking feet on the desk?  They've probably already been posted, I didn't go through the entire thread yet.
> 
> The point is, they ALL put their fucking feet on the desk.  Get it?  It's not a big fucking deal like people are trying to make out of it when Obama does it.
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> Leaning back in a chair and putting your heels on the desk is nothing compared to putting the bottom of your shoe on it and then dragging it off when you're  done.  You are much more apt to mar the wood finish with you sole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  If you dont like it buy a new desk for him.
Click to expand...


They are desperate to find something that he is doing wrong. He must be a great president if this is what they come up with.


----------



## NoNukes

edthecynic said:


> Should Betty Ford be lynched for this?



Was that before or after rehab?


----------



## asaratis

NoNukes said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Betty Ford be lynched for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that before or after rehab?
Click to expand...


Irrelevant to the topic.

She was barefooted, not likely to mar the furniture and was likely asked to pose for the picture.  Plus, I doubt that table has anywhere near the historical value of the Resolute Desk and it has nothing to do with our current Asshole in Chief putting the sole of his shoe on the edge of a national treasure.  Notice too that he was leaning into it, putting more psi on the desk than would anyone's propped up feet while sitting in a chair...and I suspect he drug his foot off when he was done trying to display his non-existent ball sack.


----------



## Asclepias

asaratis said:


> Irrelevant to the topic.
> 
> She was barefooted, not likely to mar the furniture and was likely asked to pose for the picture.  Plus, I doubt that table has anywhere near the historical value of the Resolute Desk and it has nothing to do with our current Asshole in Chief putting the sole of his shoe on the edge of a national treasure.  Notice too that he was leaning into it, putting more psi on the desk than would anyone's propped up feet while sitting in a chair...and I suspect he drug his foot off when he was done trying to display his non-existent ball sack.



Did you really say PSI?!!   My goodness people are really buttsore!


----------



## Uncensored2008

squeeze berry said:


> no, but his overt hatred toward white people does



You really think Obammy hates white people?

I don't - I think he has contempt for commoners of all color. Obama sneers at the hoi polli who "bitterly cling to guns, god, and the Constitution."


----------



## Uncensored2008

asterism said:


> Nope.
> 
> It's his desk as much as the desk provided to me in my office is mine.  If he damages it unreasonably, he can replace it.



You're a leftist.

Leftism is a manifestation of stupidity - so obviously you have a lower, two-digit IQ. Even so, you ought to be able to grasp that this is an antique of historical significance. It cannot be replaced. And it does not belong to your god, it belongs to the United States Government. And yes, I realize that stupid people, like you, think Obammy is our dictator and lord - and IS the government - but that ain't the case.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Yeah, you represent your country really well talking like that. Thanks for promoting perception from the outside that our country is divided.



LOL

Our country is divided. Obama is the most divisive president since Lincoln. Obama DELIBERATELY drives a wedge between people and fans the flames of hatred every chance he gets.

Once the fucking pile of shit weighed in with his race baiting fucktardation in Zimmerman case, I was done with any pretense of respect for him. Obama is a reprehensible scumbag and a disgrace to the office he holds. 



> If you don't like the man, at least have some fucking respect for the office he holds as a result of the MAJORITY of voters putting him there.



Obama is a pile of shit - fuck him.


----------



## edthecynic

asaratis said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Betty Ford be lynched for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that before or after rehab?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant to the topic.
> 
> She was barefooted, not likely to mar the furniture and *was likely asked to pose for the picture.*  Plus, I doubt that table has anywhere near the historical value of the Resolute Desk and it has nothing to do with our current Asshole in Chief putting the sole of his shoe on the edge of a national treasure.  Notice too that he was leaning into it, putting more psi on the desk than would anyone's propped up feet while sitting in a chair...and I suspect he drug his foot off when he was done trying to display his non-existent ball sack.
Click to expand...

Ever notice how the Right has granted themselves the privilege of simply making up any excuse no matter how completely factless it might be! Dancing on the Cabinet Room table was completely HER idea.

"I walked over to the West Wing to say goodbye to members of the staff who had served President Ford so well," Betty Ford, now 90, recalled in a written remembrance she sent from her home in Rancho Mirage, California, where she and her husband moved after they left Washington. "On the way back to the family quarters I passed by the empty Cabinet Room and thought, 'You know, I've always wanted to dance on the Cabinet Room table.'"


----------



## asterism

Uncensored2008 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> It's his desk as much as the desk provided to me in my office is mine.  If he damages it unreasonably, he can replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a leftist.
> 
> Leftism is a manifestation of stupidity - so obviously you have a lower, two-digit IQ. Even so, you ought to be able to grasp that this is an antique of historical significance. It cannot be replaced. And it does not belong to your god, it belongs to the United States Government. And yes, I realize that stupid people, like you, think Obammy is our dictator and lord - and IS the government - but that ain't the case.
Click to expand...


Leftist?


----------



## Toro

At least he's not bending Monica Lewinsky over that desk.


----------



## Unkotare

Instead, Putin is bending him over the desk!


----------



## Unkotare

You know, figuratively.


----------



## Asclepias

Toro said:


> At least he's not bending Monica Lewinsky over that desk.



Pretty sure plenty of people have had that experience serving the POTUS.


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least he's not bending Monica Lewinsky over that desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure plenty of people have had that experience serving the POTUS.
Click to expand...




No one wants to hear about your fantasies regarding yourself and President Obama.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Toro said:


> At least he's not bending Monica Lewinsky over that desk.



Wrong gender for Obama...


I'm just sayin...


----------



## candycorn

Gracie said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Seeing President Obamas Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil?
> 
> 
> Lots of folks have seen the photo of President Obama with his foot on the Oval Office desk, which hit the front page of the Drudge Report Sunday.
> 
> And theres some anger over the image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the first time Obama has been depicted on camera in casual repose before the historic desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> So, what say you?
> 
> Disrespectful no matter what political party the president belongs to? Work-day personality and nothing more?
> 
> Does Seeing President Obama?s Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil? | TheBlaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I do that all the time. I can think of other more important things that he does that makes me irate, but that ain't one of them.
Click to expand...


He put a piece of plastic on the floor...OF THE OVAL OFFICE????  Oh my god....George Washington never did that.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whores don't intimidate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound so scared and frightened you little bitch...women intimidate you and I would imagine they have for most of your life.  But that is your problem....hence you call a woman you have never met, a woman you'll never meet, and a person you don't know anyone who knows her a "whore".
> 
> This is the GOP for you...just smear tactics and intimidation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then she's a prostitute. She wants to be paid to have sex.
Click to expand...


Again a total lie on your part; a total fabrication made up by yourself.  Like most conservatives, you disdain women and refuse to listen to them.  

So you make shit up.  Which is why you lose general elections 4 of the last 6 times and 5 of the last 6 popular votes.


----------



## Toro

JFK had Marilyn on her back on that desk.


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound so scared and frightened you little bitch...women intimidate you and I would imagine they have for most of your life.  But that is your problem....hence you call a woman you have never met, a woman you'll never meet, and a person you don't know anyone who knows her a "whore".
> 
> This is the GOP for you...just smear tactics and intimidation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then she's a prostitute. She wants to be paid to have sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again a total lie on your part; a total fabrication made up by yourself.  Like most conservatives, you disdain women and refuse to listen to them.
> 
> So you make shit up.  Which is why you lose general elections 4 of the last 6 times and 5 of the last 6 popular votes.
Click to expand...


She wants the government to pay for her birth control, or pay her to have sex whenever she wants outside of marriage. 

prostitute[ pros-ti-toot, -tyoot ]
noun
1.*a woman who engages in sexual intercourse for money; whore; harlot.

2.*a man who engages in sexual acts for money. 

3.*a person who willingly uses his or her talent or ability in a base and unworthy way, usually for money.


Having your loose sexual life-style subsidized by Uncle Sugar sure sounds like gettin paid to get laid.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> JFK had Marilyn on her back on that desk.



And so would I... if I would have had the chance.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then she's a prostitute. She wants to be paid to have sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again a total lie on your part; a total fabrication made up by yourself.  Like most conservatives, you disdain women and refuse to listen to them.
> 
> So you make shit up.  Which is why you lose general elections 4 of the last 6 times and 5 of the last 6 popular votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wants the government to pay for her birth control, or pay her to have sex whenever she wants outside of marriage.
Click to expand...


*Please quote Ms. Fluke saying that.  *

If not ,we'll just assume you're a liar as we all do anyway.  Remember back when you insinuated that Killing OBL was a mistake then said it didn't happen?  


You've got some homework to do now sonny, get busy.


----------



## edthecynic

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then she's a prostitute. She wants to be paid to have sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again a total lie on your part; a total fabrication made up by yourself.  Like most conservatives, you disdain women and refuse to listen to them.
> 
> So you make shit up.  Which is why you lose general elections 4 of the last 6 times and 5 of the last 6 popular votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *She wants the government to pay for her birth control, or pay her to have sex whenever she wants outside of marriage. *
> 
> prostitute[ pros-ti-toot, -tyoot ]
> noun
> 1.*a woman who engages in sexual intercourse for money; whore; harlot.
> 
> 2.*a man who engages in sexual acts for money.
> 
> 3.*a person who willingly uses his or her talent or ability in a base and unworthy way, usually for money.
> 
> 
> Having your loose sexual life-style subsidized by Uncle Sugar sure sounds like gettin paid to get laid.
Click to expand...

Still mindlessly parroting your MessiahRushie's lies. Can't you think up lies on your own????

The school required her to PAY for health insurance and she wanted the health insurance SHE PAID FOR to include birth control. The government was never involved except in the lies of your MessiahRushie.

You got lied to again and you eagerly swallowed the bullshit whole and begged for more.


----------



## Unkotare

candycorn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Seeing President Obamas Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil?
> 
> 
> Lots of folks have seen the photo of President Obama with his foot on the Oval Office desk, which hit the front page of the Drudge Report Sunday.
> 
> And theres some anger over the image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the first time Obama has been depicted on camera in casual repose before the historic desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> So, what say you?
> 
> Disrespectful no matter what political party the president belongs to? Work-day personality and nothing more?
> 
> Does Seeing President Obama?s Foot on the Oval Office Desk Make Your Blood Boil? | TheBlaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I do that all the time. I can think of other more important things that he does that makes me irate, but that ain't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He put a piece of plastic on the floor...OF THE OVAL OFFICE????  Oh my god....George Washington never did that.
Click to expand...



I guess not, since the White House hadn't been built yet nor plastic invented, but...um, good point...?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> I guess not, since the White House hadn't been built yet nor plastic invented, but...um, good point...?



What do you expect from someone who thinks having an avatar of Joan Chubwaski intimidates Republicans.

(Or is is Sandra Dubluski, eh, it's some nobody like that...)


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> *Please quote Ms. Fluke saying that.  *
> 
> If not ,we'll just assume you're a liar as we all do anyway.  Remember back when you insinuated that Killing OBL was a mistake then said it didn't happen?
> 
> 
> You've got some homework to do now sonny, get busy.



Who gives a fuck what Sarah Flubowski has to say? 

Ms. Pacman is FAR more important and well known than some Ms. Flukishima...


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Unkotare said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I do that all the time. I can think of other more important things that he does that makes me irate, but that ain't one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He put a piece of plastic on the floor...OF THE OVAL OFFICE????  Oh my god....George Washington never did that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess not, since the White House hadn't been built yet nor plastic invented, but...um, good point...?
Click to expand...


It was humor/sarcasm.  Correct me if I'm wrong, candycorn.


----------



## mudwhistle

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again a total lie on your part; a total fabrication made up by yourself.  Like most conservatives, you disdain women and refuse to listen to them.
> 
> So you make shit up.  Which is why you lose general elections 4 of the last 6 times and 5 of the last 6 popular votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She wants the government to pay for her birth control, or pay her to have sex whenever she wants outside of marriage. *
> 
> prostitute[ pros-ti-toot, -tyoot ]
> noun
> 1.*a woman who engages in sexual intercourse for money; whore; harlot.
> 
> 2.*a man who engages in sexual acts for money.
> 
> 3.*a person who willingly uses his or her talent or ability in a base and unworthy way, usually for money.
> 
> 
> Having your loose sexual life-style subsidized by Uncle Sugar sure sounds like gettin paid to get laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still mindlessly parroting your MessiahRushie's lies. Can't you think up lies on your own????
> 
> The school required her to PAY for health insurance and she wanted the health insurance SHE PAID FOR to include birth control. The government was never involved except in the lies of your MessiahRushie.
> 
> You got lied to again and you eagerly swallowed the bullshit whole and begged for more.
Click to expand...


"When I look around my campus, I see the faces of the women affected, and I have heard more and more of their stories. . On a daily basis, I hear from yet another woman from Georgetown or other schools or who works for a religiously affiliated employer who has suffered financial, emotional, and medical burdens because of this lack of contraceptive coverage. And so, I am here to share their voices and I thank you for allowing them to be heard.

Without insurance coverage, contraception can cost a woman over $3,000 during law school. For a lot of students who, like me,* are on public interest scholarships*, that&#8217;s practically an entire summer&#8217;s salary. Forty percent of female students at Georgetown Law report struggling financially as a result of this policy." -* Sandra Flucke*​



> *The Public Interest Law Scholars (PILS) program* provides financial, professional and academic support to law students dedicated to practicing law in the public interest.  In addition to partial tuition scholarships, the program offers summer stipends through the Office of Public Interest and Community Service (OPICS).  Scholars are matched with faculty advisors and attorney mentors who practice in their field of interest.  This competitive program selects eight Public Interest Law Scholars from each class of admitted students.  Both full-time and part-time admitted students are eligible for selection.




Since Sandra Flucke was on a Public Interest scholarship, this means the money she was getting from the school was subsidized. She wanted insurance to be provided to cover her contraception. Where do you think the money comes from? Not out of her own pocket. Somebody else had to pay for it.

Links

Full Transcript of Sandra Fluke's Testimony - LGF Pages
Office of Public Interest and Community Service ? Georgetown Law
The Public Interest Law Scholars Program ? Georgetown Law


----------



## candycorn

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He put a piece of plastic on the floor...OF THE OVAL OFFICE????  Oh my god....George Washington never did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess not, since the White House hadn't been built yet nor plastic invented, but...um, good point...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was humor/sarcasm.  Correct me if I'm wrong, candycorn.
Click to expand...


yes it  was


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She wants the government to pay for her birth control, or pay her to have sex whenever she wants outside of marriage. *
> 
> prostitute[ pros-ti-toot, -tyoot ]
> noun
> 1.*a woman who engages in sexual intercourse for money; whore; harlot.
> 
> 2.*a man who engages in sexual acts for money.
> 
> 3.*a person who willingly uses his or her talent or ability in a base and unworthy way, usually for money.
> 
> 
> Having your loose sexual life-style subsidized by Uncle Sugar sure sounds like gettin paid to get laid.
> 
> 
> 
> Still mindlessly parroting your MessiahRushie's lies. Can't you think up lies on your own????
> 
> The school required her to PAY for health insurance and she wanted the health insurance SHE PAID FOR to include birth control. The government was never involved except in the lies of your MessiahRushie.
> 
> You got lied to again and you eagerly swallowed the bullshit whole and begged for more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "When I look around my campus, I see the faces of the women affected, and I have heard more and more of their stories. . On a daily basis, I hear from yet another woman from Georgetown or other schools or who works for a religiously affiliated employer who has suffered financial, emotional, and medical burdens because of this lack of contraceptive coverage. And so, I am here to share their voices and I thank you for allowing them to be heard.
> 
> Without insurance coverage, contraception can cost a woman over $3,000 during law school. For a lot of students who, like me,* are on public interest scholarships*, thats practically an entire summers salary. Forty percent of female students at Georgetown Law report struggling financially as a result of this policy." -* Sandra Flucke*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Public Interest Law Scholars (PILS) program* provides financial, professional and academic support to law students dedicated to practicing law in the public interest.  In addition to partial tuition scholarships, the program offers summer stipends through the Office of Public Interest and Community Service (OPICS).  Scholars are matched with faculty advisors and attorney mentors who practice in their field of interest.  This competitive program selects eight Public Interest Law Scholars from each class of admitted students.  Both full-time and part-time admitted students are eligible for selection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since Sandra Flucke was on a Public Interest scholarship, this means the money she was getting from the school was subsidized. She wanted insurance to be provided to cover her contraception. Where do you think the money comes from? Not out of her own pocket. Somebody else had to pay for it.
> 
> Links
> 
> Full Transcript of Sandra Fluke's Testimony - LGF Pages
> Office of Public Interest and Community Service ? Georgetown Law
> The Public Interest Law Scholars Program ? Georgetown Law
Click to expand...



A  swing and a miss.
Try again.


----------



## BDBoop

You know what drops abortion down to damn near 'none?'

Free birth control.

So, if you're against free birth control, then you're making more abortions happen.


----------



## candycorn

BDBoop said:


> You know what drops abortion down to damn near 'none?'
> 
> Free birth control.
> 
> So, if you're against free birth control, then you're making more abortions happen.



It's a paradox of the GOP that is bizarrely immune to understanding....more pregnancies will equal more abortions.  Not that hard to figure out.

For Ms. Fluke however, It's not even "free" birth control, it's her insurance provider offering it; she'd still pay for it.


----------



## Moonglow

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She wants the government to pay for her birth control, or pay her to have sex whenever she wants outside of marriage. *
> 
> prostitute[ pros-ti-toot, -tyoot ]
> noun
> 1.*a woman who engages in sexual intercourse for money; whore; harlot.
> 
> 2.*a man who engages in sexual acts for money.
> 
> 3.*a person who willingly uses his or her talent or ability in a base and unworthy way, usually for money.
> 
> 
> Having your loose sexual life-style subsidized by Uncle Sugar sure sounds like gettin paid to get laid.
> 
> 
> 
> Still mindlessly parroting your MessiahRushie's lies. Can't you think up lies on your own????
> 
> The school required her to PAY for health insurance and she wanted the health insurance SHE PAID FOR to include birth control. The government was never involved except in the lies of your MessiahRushie.
> 
> You got lied to again and you eagerly swallowed the bullshit whole and begged for more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "When I look around my campus, I see the faces of the women affected, and I have heard more and more of their stories. . On a daily basis, I hear from yet another woman from Georgetown or other schools or who works for a religiously affiliated employer who has suffered financial, emotional, and medical burdens because of this lack of contraceptive coverage. And so, I am here to share their voices and I thank you for allowing them to be heard.
> 
> Without insurance coverage, contraception can cost a woman over $3,000 during law school. For a lot of students who, like me,* are on public interest scholarships*, thats practically an entire summers salary. Forty percent of female students at Georgetown Law report struggling financially as a result of this policy." -* Sandra Flucke*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Public Interest Law Scholars (PILS) program* provides financial, professional and academic support to law students dedicated to practicing law in the public interest.  In addition to partial tuition scholarships, the program offers summer stipends through the Office of Public Interest and Community Service (OPICS).  Scholars are matched with faculty advisors and attorney mentors who practice in their field of interest.  This competitive program selects eight Public Interest Law Scholars from each class of admitted students.  Both full-time and part-time admitted students are eligible for selection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since Sandra Flucke was on a Public Interest scholarship, this means the money she was getting from the school was subsidized. She wanted insurance to be provided to cover her contraception. Where do you think the money comes from? Not out of her own pocket. Somebody else had to pay for it.
> 
> Links
> 
> Full Transcript of Sandra Fluke's Testimony - LGF Pages
> Office of Public Interest and Community Service ? Georgetown Law
> The Public Interest Law Scholars Program ? Georgetown Law
Click to expand...


I don't care as long as I am getting laid.


----------



## Moonglow

candycorn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what drops abortion down to damn near 'none?'
> 
> Free birth control.
> 
> So, if you're against free birth control, then you're making more abortions happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a paradox of the GOP that is bizarrely immune to understanding....more pregnancies will equal more abortions.  Not that hard to figure out.
> 
> For Ms. Fluke however, It's not even "free" birth control, it's her insurance provider offering it; she'd still pay for it.
Click to expand...


for some reason conservatives claim you ain't suppose to be humpin' till your married, hell! That didn't stop Abraham.


----------



## AmazonTania

candycorn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what drops abortion down to damn near 'none?'
> 
> Free birth control.
> 
> So, if you're against free birth control, then you're making more abortions happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a paradox of the GOP that is bizarrely immune to understanding....more pregnancies will equal more abortions.  Not that hard to figure out.
> 
> For Ms. Fluke however, It's not even "free" birth control, it's her insurance provider offering it; she'd still pay for it.
Click to expand...


That's not how insurance works. She pays for the policy. The Insurance Provider pays for the drugs.


----------



## Moonglow

BDBoop said:


> You know what drops abortion down to damn near 'none?'
> 
> Free birth control.
> 
> So, if you're against free birth control, then you're making more abortions happen.



SHHHHH.Don't tell them about bukkakke.


----------



## Moonglow

AmazonTania said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what drops abortion down to damn near 'none?'
> 
> Free birth control.
> 
> So, if you're against free birth control, then you're making more abortions happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a paradox of the GOP that is bizarrely immune to understanding....more pregnancies will equal more abortions.  Not that hard to figure out.
> 
> For Ms. Fluke however, It's not even "free" birth control, it's her insurance provider offering it; she'd still pay for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how insurance works. She pays for the policy. The Insurance Provider pays for the drugs.
Click to expand...


not always~duh. learn to read the underwriters disclaimer.


----------



## Moonglow

The president can rest his damn feet where ever the hell he wants. Tuff shit if you don't like it. Generals get to do what they want also, they can even dress in any military fashion they wish. Rank has it's privilege, whether you like it or not, nothing you cry babies can do about it.


----------



## Unkotare

BDBoop said:


> You know what drops abortion down to damn near 'none?'
> 
> .






Self control.


----------



## AmazonTania

Moonglow said:


> AmazonTania said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a paradox of the GOP that is bizarrely immune to understanding....more pregnancies will equal more abortions.  Not that hard to figure out.
> 
> For Ms. Fluke however, It's not even "free" birth control, it's her insurance provider offering it; she'd still pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how insurance works. She pays for the policy. The Insurance Provider pays for the drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not always~duh. learn to read the underwriters disclaimer.
Click to expand...


Sure, there are deductibles & co-payments, but if you need this for birth control then you might as well pay the full amount...


----------



## Unkotare

candycorn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what drops abortion down to damn near 'none?'
> 
> Free birth control.
> 
> So, if you're against free birth control, then you're making more abortions happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a paradox of the GOP that is bizarrely immune to understanding....more pregnancies will equal more abortions.  Not that hard to figure out..
Click to expand...



And more births equals more homicides, more thefts, more hunger, more strife, more geniuses, more entrepreneurs, more heroes, more love, more dreams, etc. 

Immune to understanding? Do you think that the way to reduce grand theft auto is to produce fewer cars, or to try and stop people from stealing cars?


----------



## BDBoop

The best way to prevent abortions is free birth control.

Study: Free birth control leads to way fewer abortions - CBS News


----------



## NoNukes

asaratis said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Betty Ford be lynched for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that before or after rehab?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant to the topic.
> 
> She was barefooted, not likely to mar the furniture and was likely asked to pose for the picture.  Plus, I doubt that table has anywhere near the historical value of the Resolute Desk and it has nothing to do with our current Asshole in Chief putting the sole of his shoe on the edge of a national treasure.  Notice too that he was leaning into it, putting more psi on the desk than would anyone's propped up feet while sitting in a chair...and I suspect he drug his foot off when he was done trying to display his non-existent ball sack.
Click to expand...


You people are unbelievable.


----------



## edthecynic

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She wants the government to pay for her birth control, or pay her to have sex whenever she wants outside of marriage. *
> 
> prostitute[ pros-ti-toot, -tyoot ]
> noun
> 1.*a woman who engages in sexual intercourse for money; whore; harlot.
> 
> 2.*a man who engages in sexual acts for money.
> 
> 3.*a person who willingly uses his or her talent or ability in a base and unworthy way, usually for money.
> 
> 
> Having your loose sexual life-style *subsidized by Uncle Sugar* sure sounds like gettin paid to get laid.
> 
> 
> 
> Still mindlessly parroting your MessiahRushie's lies. Can't you think up lies on your own????
> 
> The school required her to PAY for health insurance and she wanted the health insurance SHE PAID FOR to include birth control. The government was never involved except in the lies of your MessiahRushie.
> 
> You got lied to again and you eagerly swallowed the bullshit whole and begged for more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "When I look around my campus, I see the faces of the women affected, and I have heard more and more of their stories. . On a daily basis, I hear from yet another woman from Georgetown or other schools or who works for a religiously affiliated employer who has suffered financial, emotional, and medical burdens because of this lack of contraceptive coverage. And so, I am here to share their voices and I thank you for allowing them to be heard.
> 
> Without insurance coverage, contraception can cost a woman over $3,000 during law school. For a lot of students who, like me,* are on public interest scholarships*, thats practically an entire summers salary. Forty percent of female students at Georgetown Law report struggling financially as a result of this policy." -* Sandra Flucke*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Public Interest Law Scholars (PILS) program* provides financial, professional and academic support to law students dedicated to practicing law in the public interest.  In addition to partial tuition scholarships, the program offers summer stipends through *the Office of Public Interest and Community Service (OPICS)*.  Scholars are matched with faculty advisors and attorney mentors who practice in their field of interest.  This competitive program selects eight Public Interest Law Scholars from each class of admitted students.  Both full-time and part-time admitted students are eligible for selection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Since Sandra Flucke was on a Public Interest scholarship, this means the money she was getting from the school was subsidized.* She wanted insurance to be provided to cover her contraception. Where do you think the money comes from? Not out of her own pocket. Somebody else had to pay for it.
> 
> Links
> 
> Full Transcript of Sandra Fluke's Testimony - LGF Pages
> Office of Public Interest and Community Service ? Georgetown Law
> The Public Interest Law Scholars Program ? Georgetown Law
Click to expand...

Whenever the Right get caught lying, they move the goalposts. You parroted your MessiahRushie's lie that  she wanted the GOVERNMENT, and therefore taxpayers to pay for her birth control. But the Office of Public Interest and Community Service is a PRIVATE organization that provides the scholarship and the students do Pro Bono legal work. Again, NO GOVERNMENT money involved at all. 
You still need a new lie!


----------



## Politico

You lost get over it.



Katzndogz said:


> The Resolute Desk
> 
> It was made from the timbers of HMS Resolute, an abandoned British ship discovered by an American vessel and returned to the Queen of England as a token of friendship and goodwill. When the ship was retired, Queen Victoria commissioned the desk from William Evenden, Royal Naval Dockyard at Chatham, England, and presented to President Rutherford Hayes in 1880.
> 
> Resolute Desk - White House Museum
> 
> Scroll down and read the plaque.
> 
> Maybe obama just hates the British.



Alert! The plank is missing. The plank is missing....


----------



## mudwhistle

BDBoop said:


> The best way to prevent abortions is free birth control.
> 
> Study: Free birth control leads to way fewer abortions - CBS News



Who's talking about preventing abortions?

The problem here isn't just abortions or birth control. It's forcing religious institutions to financially support actions that go against their religious beliefs. Should we insist that all Muslims eat pork now as well just because the left thinks pork is the other white meat and should be crammed down everyone's collective throats? When does it stop? Freedom of religion is guaranteed in the Constitution, so forcing someone to do something they cannot do for fear of paying a price in the hereafter. Eating pork or using birth control are both sins to specific religions.


----------



## mudwhistle

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still mindlessly parroting your MessiahRushie's lies. Can't you think up lies on your own????
> 
> The school required her to PAY for health insurance and she wanted the health insurance SHE PAID FOR to include birth control. The government was never involved except in the lies of your MessiahRushie.
> 
> You got lied to again and you eagerly swallowed the bullshit whole and begged for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When I look around my campus, I see the faces of the women affected, and I have heard more and more of their stories. . On a daily basis, I hear from yet another woman from Georgetown or other schools or who works for a religiously affiliated employer who has suffered financial, emotional, and medical burdens because of this lack of contraceptive coverage. And so, I am here to share their voices and I thank you for allowing them to be heard.
> 
> Without insurance coverage, contraception can cost a woman over $3,000 during law school. For a lot of students who, like me,* are on public interest scholarships*, thats practically an entire summers salary. Forty percent of female students at Georgetown Law report struggling financially as a result of this policy." -* Sandra Flucke*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Public Interest Law Scholars (PILS) program* provides financial, professional and academic support to law students dedicated to practicing law in the public interest.  In addition to partial tuition scholarships, the program offers summer stipends through *the Office of Public Interest and Community Service (OPICS)*.  Scholars are matched with faculty advisors and attorney mentors who practice in their field of interest.  This competitive program selects eight Public Interest Law Scholars from each class of admitted students.  Both full-time and part-time admitted students are eligible for selection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Since Sandra Flucke was on a Public Interest scholarship, this means the money she was getting from the school was subsidized.* She wanted insurance to be provided to cover her contraception. Where do you think the money comes from? Not out of her own pocket. Somebody else had to pay for it.
> 
> Links
> 
> Full Transcript of Sandra Fluke's Testimony - LGF Pages
> Office of Public Interest and Community Service ? Georgetown Law
> The Public Interest Law Scholars Program ? Georgetown Law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whenever the Right get caught lying, they move the goalposts. You parroted your MessiahRushie's lie that  she wanted the GOVERNMENT, and therefore taxpayers to pay for her birth control. But the Office of Public Interest and Community Service is a PRIVATE organization that provides the scholarship and the students do Pro Bono legal work. Again, NO GOVERNMENT money involved at all.
> You still need a new lie!
Click to expand...


 The point is, she wants someone to pay for her loose sexual lifestyle. Now if you want to argue that the Office of Public Interest and Community Service receives nothing from the government, go ahead and try. There's nothing private about the OPICS. They are in just about every major school in America. Are you trying to say that they have nothing to do with the Department of Education, or any other federal program? Do you know exactly where they get their funds from? I've been looking all over the place and cannot find it. Every school that has it sounds just like ACORN when they describe their mission statement. This appears like a backdoor way to train and fund community organizers.


----------



## candycorn

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still mindlessly parroting your MessiahRushie's lies. Can't you think up lies on your own????
> 
> The school required her to PAY for health insurance and she wanted the health insurance SHE PAID FOR to include birth control. The government was never involved except in the lies of your MessiahRushie.
> 
> You got lied to again and you eagerly swallowed the bullshit whole and begged for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When I look around my campus, I see the faces of the women affected, and I have heard more and more of their stories. . On a daily basis, I hear from yet another woman from Georgetown or other schools or who works for a religiously affiliated employer who has suffered financial, emotional, and medical burdens because of this lack of contraceptive coverage. And so, I am here to share their voices and I thank you for allowing them to be heard.
> 
> Without insurance coverage, contraception can cost a woman over $3,000 during law school. For a lot of students who, like me,* are on public interest scholarships*, thats practically an entire summers salary. Forty percent of female students at Georgetown Law report struggling financially as a result of this policy." -* Sandra Flucke*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Public Interest Law Scholars (PILS) program* provides financial, professional and academic support to law students dedicated to practicing law in the public interest.  In addition to partial tuition scholarships, the program offers summer stipends through *the Office of Public Interest and Community Service (OPICS)*.  Scholars are matched with faculty advisors and attorney mentors who practice in their field of interest.  This competitive program selects eight Public Interest Law Scholars from each class of admitted students.  Both full-time and part-time admitted students are eligible for selection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Since Sandra Flucke was on a Public Interest scholarship, this means the money she was getting from the school was subsidized.* She wanted insurance to be provided to cover her contraception. Where do you think the money comes from? Not out of her own pocket. Somebody else had to pay for it.
> 
> Links
> 
> Full Transcript of Sandra Fluke's Testimony - LGF Pages
> Office of Public Interest and Community Service ? Georgetown Law
> The Public Interest Law Scholars Program ? Georgetown Law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whenever the Right get caught lying, they move the goalposts. You parroted your MessiahRushie's lie that  she wanted the GOVERNMENT, and therefore taxpayers to pay for her birth control. But the Office of Public Interest and Community Service is a PRIVATE organization that provides the scholarship and the students do Pro Bono legal work. Again, NO GOVERNMENT money involved at all.
> You still need a new lie!
Click to expand...


Good stuff there...100% accurate too.

What always makes me giggle is this; whenever Sandra Fluke's name comes up, it's a loss for the GOP with everyone except the hard right of their base which is expendable.  Seriously, the "slut" comment that started it and the repeated shots at the foot with the "whore" and "Fluce" comments, etc... simply remind everyone of the GOP's unimaginable disdain for female of the species from everything from sex crimes to equal pay to reproductive rights etc...  The entire ordeal is a total loss for them and there is no upside since the hard right is driving a wedge into their party like never before.  

So I put Ms. Fluke's picture in my avatar just to rope these dumb asses into the fight they can't win.  Hopefully there are some moderate-right leaning independents on this board who look at the "whore"and "slut" comments and do what most people do; tune them out.  

I've long held that fiscally, there is no difference between the major parties.  Both are out to lunch and I think the American people agree with me on that.  Next year, we'll return over 80% of the Congress to their seats and these are the guys who ran up $17T in debt.  And the President signs the bills too...he doesn't get off that easy.  Men and women of both parties are responsible yet the electorate do nothing to stop them...in fact it's highly likely that one of them will get a promotion in 2016 to President.  

So the social causes are what I focus on.  Clearly the GOP has almost a tribal hatred of women who think for themselves.  I can't explain it.  But it's fun to watch the rationalization.  Mudwhistle has never connected the dots to support his statement.  I guess he's opposed to students on what amounts to scholarships getting insurance?  If that's the case, I've paid for hundreds of surgeries for student athletes at ASU; one of which costs likely thousands more than contraceptives would have cost.  Again, if you're male, a student and need medicine; you're applauded.  If you're female, a student and need medication; you're a slut.  

I built the frame for a dumbass and it looks good on him.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "When I look around my campus, I see the faces of the women affected, and I have heard more and more of their stories. . On a daily basis, I hear from yet another woman from Georgetown or other schools or who works for a religiously affiliated employer who has suffered financial, emotional, and medical burdens because of this lack of contraceptive coverage. And so, I am here to share their voices and I thank you for allowing them to be heard.
> 
> Without insurance coverage, contraception can cost a woman over $3,000 during law school. For a lot of students who, like me,* are on public interest scholarships*, thats practically an entire summers salary. Forty percent of female students at Georgetown Law report struggling financially as a result of this policy." -* Sandra Flucke*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Since Sandra Flucke was on a Public Interest scholarship, this means the money she was getting from the school was subsidized.* She wanted insurance to be provided to cover her contraception. Where do you think the money comes from? Not out of her own pocket. Somebody else had to pay for it.
> 
> Links
> 
> Full Transcript of Sandra Fluke's Testimony - LGF Pages
> Office of Public Interest and Community Service ? Georgetown Law
> The Public Interest Law Scholars Program ? Georgetown Law
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever the Right get caught lying, they move the goalposts. You parroted your MessiahRushie's lie that  she wanted the GOVERNMENT, and therefore taxpayers to pay for her birth control. But the Office of Public Interest and Community Service is a PRIVATE organization that provides the scholarship and the students do Pro Bono legal work. Again, NO GOVERNMENT money involved at all.
> You still need a new lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, she wants someone to pay for her loose sexual lifestyle. Now if you want to argue that the Office of Public Interest and Community Service receives nothing from the government, go ahead and try. There's nothing private about the OPICS. They are in just about every major school in America. Are you trying to say that they have nothing to do with the Department of Education, or any other federal program? Do you know exactly where they get their funds from? I've been looking all over the place and cannot find it. Every school that has it sounds just like ACORN when they describe their mission statement. This appears like a backdoor way to train and fund community organizers.
Click to expand...


Again, quote where the government pays for her health insurance.  

You can't; you won't.


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "When I look around my campus, I see the faces of the women affected, and I have heard more and more of their stories. . On a daily basis, I hear from yet another woman from Georgetown or other schools or who works for a religiously affiliated employer who has suffered financial, emotional, and medical burdens because of this lack of contraceptive coverage. And so, I am here to share their voices and I thank you for allowing them to be heard.
> 
> Without insurance coverage, contraception can cost a woman over $3,000 during law school. For a lot of students who, like me,* are on public interest scholarships*, thats practically an entire summers salary. Forty percent of female students at Georgetown Law report struggling financially as a result of this policy." -* Sandra Flucke*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Since Sandra Flucke was on a Public Interest scholarship, this means the money she was getting from the school was subsidized.* She wanted insurance to be provided to cover her contraception. Where do you think the money comes from? Not out of her own pocket. Somebody else had to pay for it.
> 
> Links
> 
> Full Transcript of Sandra Fluke's Testimony - LGF Pages
> Office of Public Interest and Community Service ? Georgetown Law
> The Public Interest Law Scholars Program ? Georgetown Law
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever the Right get caught lying, they move the goalposts. You parroted your MessiahRushie's lie that  she wanted the GOVERNMENT, and therefore taxpayers to pay for her birth control. But the Office of Public Interest and Community Service is a PRIVATE organization that provides the scholarship and the students do Pro Bono legal work. Again, NO GOVERNMENT money involved at all.
> You still need a new lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good stuff there...100% accurate too.
> 
> What always makes me giggle is this; whenever Sandra Fluke's name comes up, it's a loss for the GOP with everyone except the hard right of their base which is expendable.  Seriously, the "slut" comment that started it and the repeated shots at the foot with the "whore" and "Fluce" comments, etc... simply remind everyone of the GOP's unimaginable disdain for female of the species from everything from sex crimes to equal pay to reproductive rights etc...  The entire ordeal is a total loss for them and there is no upside since the hard right is driving a wedge into their party like never before.
> 
> So I put Ms. Fluke's picture in my avatar just to rope these dumb asses into the fight they can't win.  Hopefully there are some moderate-right leaning independents on this board who look at the "whore"and "slut" comments and do what most people do; tune them out.
> 
> I've long held that fiscally, there is no difference between the major parties.  Both are out to lunch and I think the American people agree with me on that.  Next year, we'll return over 80% of the Congress to their seats and these are the guys who ran up $17T in debt.  And the President signs the bills too...he doesn't get off that easy.  Men and women of both parties are responsible yet the electorate do nothing to stop them...in fact it's highly likely that one of them will get a promotion in 2016 to President.
> 
> So the social causes are what I focus on.  Clearly the GOP has almost a tribal hatred of women who think for themselves.  I can't explain it.  But it's fun to watch the rationalization.  Mudwhistle has never connected the dots to support his statement.  I guess he's opposed to students on what amounts to scholarships getting insurance?  If that's the case, I've paid for hundreds of surgeries for student athletes at ASU; one of which costs likely thousands more than contraceptives would have cost.  Again, if you're male, a student and need medicine; you're applauded.  If you're female, a student and need medication; you're a slut.
> 
> I built the frame for a dumbass and it looks good on him.
Click to expand...


Only in your mind. 

You parse words and cherry pick the facts and actually think you're winning the argument when you aren't.

Nothing changes the fact that Sandra Flucke wants somebody else to pay for her contraceptives.


----------



## candycorn

NoNukes said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that before or after rehab?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant to the topic.
> 
> She was barefooted, not likely to mar the furniture and was likely asked to pose for the picture.  Plus, I doubt that table has anywhere near the historical value of the Resolute Desk and it has nothing to do with our current Asshole in Chief putting the sole of his shoe on the edge of a national treasure.  Notice too that he was leaning into it, putting more psi on the desk than would anyone's propped up feet while sitting in a chair...and I suspect he drug his foot off when he was done trying to display his non-existent ball sack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people are unbelievable.
Click to expand...


This is a new low even for the Right...


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever the Right get caught lying, they move the goalposts. You parroted your MessiahRushie's lie that  she wanted the GOVERNMENT, and therefore taxpayers to pay for her birth control. But the Office of Public Interest and Community Service is a PRIVATE organization that provides the scholarship and the students do Pro Bono legal work. Again, NO GOVERNMENT money involved at all.
> You still need a new lie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff there...100% accurate too.
> 
> What always makes me giggle is this; whenever Sandra Fluke's name comes up, it's a loss for the GOP with everyone except the hard right of their base which is expendable.  Seriously, the "slut" comment that started it and the repeated shots at the foot with the "whore" and "Fluce" comments, etc... simply remind everyone of the GOP's unimaginable disdain for female of the species from everything from sex crimes to equal pay to reproductive rights etc...  The entire ordeal is a total loss for them and there is no upside since the hard right is driving a wedge into their party like never before.
> 
> So I put Ms. Fluke's picture in my avatar just to rope these dumb asses into the fight they can't win.  Hopefully there are some moderate-right leaning independents on this board who look at the "whore"and "slut" comments and do what most people do; tune them out.
> 
> I've long held that fiscally, there is no difference between the major parties.  Both are out to lunch and I think the American people agree with me on that.  Next year, we'll return over 80% of the Congress to their seats and these are the guys who ran up $17T in debt.  And the President signs the bills too...he doesn't get off that easy.  Men and women of both parties are responsible yet the electorate do nothing to stop them...in fact it's highly likely that one of them will get a promotion in 2016 to President.
> 
> So the social causes are what I focus on.  Clearly the GOP has almost a tribal hatred of women who think for themselves.  I can't explain it.  But it's fun to watch the rationalization.  Mudwhistle has never connected the dots to support his statement.  I guess he's opposed to students on what amounts to scholarships getting insurance?  If that's the case, I've paid for hundreds of surgeries for student athletes at ASU; one of which costs likely thousands more than contraceptives would have cost.  Again, if you're male, a student and need medicine; you're applauded.  If you're female, a student and need medication; you're a slut.
> 
> I built the frame for a dumbass and it looks good on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your mind.
> 
> You parse words and cherry pick the facts and actually think you're winning the argument when you aren't.
Click to expand...


I won the moment you brought her up....you're just too ignorant to get it.  But please, lets' go on for another 20 pages about you calling someone you've never met, never will meet or never will meet anyone whose met her a "whore".


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever the Right get caught lying, they move the goalposts. You parroted your MessiahRushie's lie that  she wanted the GOVERNMENT, and therefore taxpayers to pay for her birth control. But the Office of Public Interest and Community Service is a PRIVATE organization that provides the scholarship and the students do Pro Bono legal work. Again, NO GOVERNMENT money involved at all.
> You still need a new lie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, she wants someone to pay for her loose sexual lifestyle. Now if you want to argue that the Office of Public Interest and Community Service receives nothing from the government, go ahead and try. There's nothing private about the OPICS. They are in just about every major school in America. Are you trying to say that they have nothing to do with the Department of Education, or any other federal program? Do you know exactly where they get their funds from? I've been looking all over the place and cannot find it. Every school that has it sounds just like ACORN when they describe their mission statement. This appears like a backdoor way to train and fund community organizers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, quote where the government pays for her health insurance.
> 
> You can't; you won't.
Click to expand...


If I prove it, will you STFU?


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff there...100% accurate too.
> 
> What always makes me giggle is this; whenever Sandra Fluke's name comes up, it's a loss for the GOP with everyone except the hard right of their base which is expendable.  Seriously, the "slut" comment that started it and the repeated shots at the foot with the "whore" and "Fluce" comments, etc... simply remind everyone of the GOP's unimaginable disdain for female of the species from everything from sex crimes to equal pay to reproductive rights etc...  The entire ordeal is a total loss for them and there is no upside since the hard right is driving a wedge into their party like never before.
> 
> So I put Ms. Fluke's picture in my avatar just to rope these dumb asses into the fight they can't win.  Hopefully there are some moderate-right leaning independents on this board who look at the "whore"and "slut" comments and do what most people do; tune them out.
> 
> I've long held that fiscally, there is no difference between the major parties.  Both are out to lunch and I think the American people agree with me on that.  Next year, we'll return over 80% of the Congress to their seats and these are the guys who ran up $17T in debt.  And the President signs the bills too...he doesn't get off that easy.  Men and women of both parties are responsible yet the electorate do nothing to stop them...in fact it's highly likely that one of them will get a promotion in 2016 to President.
> 
> So the social causes are what I focus on.  Clearly the GOP has almost a tribal hatred of women who think for themselves.  I can't explain it.  But it's fun to watch the rationalization.  Mudwhistle has never connected the dots to support his statement.  I guess he's opposed to students on what amounts to scholarships getting insurance?  If that's the case, I've paid for hundreds of surgeries for student athletes at ASU; one of which costs likely thousands more than contraceptives would have cost.  Again, if you're male, a student and need medicine; you're applauded.  If you're female, a student and need medication; you're a slut.
> 
> I built the frame for a dumbass and it looks good on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your mind.
> 
> You parse words and cherry pick the facts and actually think you're winning the argument when you aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won the moment you brought her up....you're just too ignorant to get it.  But please, lets' go on for another 20 pages about you calling someone you've never met, never will meet or never will meet anyone whose met her a "whore".
Click to expand...


Especially when they fit the definition.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your mind.
> 
> You parse words and cherry pick the facts and actually think you're winning the argument when you aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won the moment you brought her up....you're just too ignorant to get it.  But please, lets' go on for another 20 pages about you calling someone you've never met, never will meet or never will meet anyone whose met her a "whore".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when they fit the definition.
Click to expand...


Except in Ms. Fluke's case, no such fit can be made, as you have demonstrated time and time again.  

Tsk tsk...you missed.


----------



## candycorn

edthecynic said:


> Should Betty Ford be lynched for this?



The proverbial smoking gun as to the right's faux outrage.  

Jump to it guys...defend her.


----------



## Mr Natural

candycorn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Betty Ford be lynched for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proverbial smoking gun as to the right's faux outrage.
> 
> Jump to it guys...defend her.
Click to expand...



At least she had the decency to take her shoes off.

Besides, she was probably drunk at the time so she gets a pass.


----------



## AmazonTania

edthecynic said:


> Should Betty Ford be lynched for this?



Yeah, I forgot the Resolute Desk had that many seating positions.


----------



## rightwinger

Real men put their feet on the furniture

Its a guy thing


----------



## candycorn

Mr Clean said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Betty Ford be lynched for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proverbial smoking gun as to the right's faux outrage.
> 
> Jump to it guys...defend her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At least she had the decency to take her shoes off.
> 
> Besides, she was probably drunk at the time so she gets a pass.
Click to expand...


It never fails...

All too easy


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won the moment you brought her up....you're just too ignorant to get it.  But please, lets' go on for another 20 pages about you calling someone you've never met, never will meet or never will meet anyone whose met her a "whore".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when they fit the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except in Ms. Fluke's case, no such fit can be made, as you have demonstrated time and time again.
> 
> Tsk tsk...you missed.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but all you have is opinion while I have Websters Dictionary.


----------



## Unkotare

mudwhistle said:


> Sorry, but all you have is opinion while I have Websters Dictionary.





Don't you think you should return it to him at some point?


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> Real men put their feet on the furniture
> 
> Its a guy thing



Real men don't throw like a girl ether.


----------



## Samson

rightwinger said:


> Real men put their feet on the furniture
> 
> Its a guy thing



Makes me wonder if Obama blames the Dog when he farts.




But I bet he says its Bush's fault.


----------



## rightwinger

Samson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real men put their feet on the furniture
> 
> Its a guy thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder if Obama blames the Dog when he farts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I bet he says its Bush's fault.
Click to expand...

Pull my finger


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real men put their feet on the furniture
> 
> Its a guy thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real men don't throw like a girl ether.
Click to expand...


Unlike a nancy like mud whistle, he doesn't whimper like a little girl when he sees someone put his feet on the furniture


----------



## boedicca

candycorn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Betty Ford be lynched for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proverbial smoking gun as to the right's faux outrage.
> 
> Jump to it guys...defend her.
Click to expand...



She's not wearing shoes and scuffing up the finish...plus she was being playful, not an arrogant ass.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Betty Ford be lynched for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proverbial smoking gun as to the right's faux outrage.
> 
> Jump to it guys...defend her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She's not wearing shoes and scuffing up the finish...plus she was being playful, not an arrogant ass.
Click to expand...


I thought she was drunk.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real men put their feet on the furniture
> 
> Its a guy thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real men don't throw like a girl ether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike a nancy like mud whistle, he doesn't whimper like a little girl when he sees someone put his feet on the furniture
Click to expand...


Not even a good come-back.

Try again.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real men don't throw like a girl ether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike a nancy like mud whistle, he doesn't whimper like a little girl when he sees someone put his feet on the furniture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even a good come-back.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...

Maybe it's just me...

But don't you think a guy whining about another guy putting his feet on the furniture is........what's the word?

Effeminate?


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike a nancy like mud whistle, he doesn't whimper like a little girl when he sees someone put his feet on the furniture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a good come-back.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's just me...
> 
> But don't you think a guy whining about another guy putting his feet on the furniture is........what's the word?
> 
> Effeminate?
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a good come-back.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me...
> 
> But don't you think a guy whining about another guy putting his feet on the furniture is........what's the word?
> 
> Effeminate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rl]
Click to expand...


Hey muddy....

Do you whimper when another guy leaves the toilet seat up too?


----------



## Unkotare

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a good come-back.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me...
> 
> But don't you think a guy whining about another guy putting his feet on the furniture is........what's the word?
> 
> Effeminate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP4keCkYHYU]Bush vs Obama First Ceremonial Pitch - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...




That was pretty embarrassing to watch.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when they fit the definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except in Ms. Fluke's case, no such fit can be made, as you have demonstrated time and time again.
> 
> Tsk tsk...you missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but all you have is opinion while I have Websters Dictionary.
Click to expand...


Look up douche-bag...you'll find your picture next to it.


----------



## candycorn

boedicca said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Betty Ford be lynched for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proverbial smoking gun as to the right's faux outrage.
> 
> Jump to it guys...defend her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She's not wearing shoes and scuffing up the finish...plus she was being playful, not an arrogant ass.
Click to expand...


So if Obama was barefooted, you would have been okay with it.  Is that the lame-ass point you're now making?  

Really?


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike a nancy like mud whistle, he doesn't whimper like a little girl when he sees someone put his feet on the furniture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a good come-back.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's just me...
> 
> But don't you think a guy whining about another guy putting his feet on the furniture is........what's the word?
> 
> Effeminate?
Click to expand...


332-206 has made him into the little girl bitch that he is today.


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a good come-back.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me...
> 
> But don't you think a guy whining about another guy putting his feet on the furniture is........what's the word?
> 
> Effeminate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 332-206 has made him into the little girl bitch that he is today.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me...
> 
> But don't you think a guy whining about another guy putting his feet on the furniture is........what's the word?
> 
> Effeminate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rl]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey muddy....
> 
> Do you whimper when another guy leaves the toilet seat up too?
Click to expand...


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me...
> 
> But don't you think a guy whining about another guy putting his feet on the furniture is........what's the word?
> 
> Effeminate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 332-206 has made him into the little girl bitch that he is today.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What the hell is wrong with you?  I was watching the TV this morning and it showed this documentary about women in the locker room during the 70's.  One of the reporters read a piece of hate mail you probably sent her; it sounds just like the uninformed, unintelligent, and unsophisticated stances you and so many like you still have.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4FhS9DJppc]Nine for IX: Let Them Wear Towels -Hate Mail - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## candycorn

boedicca said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Betty Ford be lynched for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proverbial smoking gun as to the right's faux outrage.
> 
> Jump to it guys...defend her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She's not wearing shoes and scuffing up the finish...plus she was being playful, not an arrogant ass.
Click to expand...


Well, answer the question...if Obama had been barefoot when the picture was posted, you would have been just fine with him putting his bare feet on the desk?


----------



## Unkotare

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 332-206 has made him into the little girl bitch that he is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you?  I was watching the TV this morning and it showed this documentary about women in the locker room during the 70's.  One of the reporters read a piece of hate mail you probably sent her; it sounds just like the uninformed, unintelligent, and unsophisticated stances you and so many like you still have.
Click to expand...



"Unsophisticated"?


----------



## rightwinger

candycorn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proverbial smoking gun as to the right's faux outrage.
> 
> Jump to it guys...defend her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not wearing shoes and scuffing up the finish...plus she was being playful, not an arrogant ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, answer the question...if Obama had been barefoot when the picture was posted, you would have been just fine with him putting his bare feet on the desk?
Click to expand...

Ladies keep their feet off the furniture

Real men don't give a shit


----------



## boedicca

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a good come-back.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me...
> 
> But don't you think a guy whining about another guy putting his feet on the furniture is........what's the word?
> 
> Effeminate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP4keCkYHYU]Bush vs Obama First Ceremonial Pitch - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...




And another way of looking at it:


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4N93jLVPIA]Steve Bridges - As George W. Bush with George W. Bush! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH1RfcuNNoI]George W Bush Stand Up Comedy (Really Funny!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## candycorn

boedicca said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me...
> 
> But don't you think a guy whining about another guy putting his feet on the furniture is........what's the word?
> 
> Effeminate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP4keCkYHYU]Bush vs Obama First Ceremonial Pitch - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another way of looking at it:
Click to expand...


Another way of looking at it...

It was curtains for OBL...

he he he


----------



## Toro

"Furnature?"


----------



## BDBoop

Toro said:


> "Furnature?"



DAYS I've been waiting for this thread to drop off the active threads list.


----------



## Ringel05

Toro said:


> "Furnature?"



New spelling, new math, new history, new science, new.........


----------



## Zona

Right wingers...you lost.  Fucking get over it.  

America is tired of your crap.  No more bush.  Period.

God bless America, and God bless President Barrack H. Obama.


----------



## Ringel05

Zona said:


> Right wingers...you lost.  Fucking get over it.
> 
> America is tired of your crap.  No more bush.  Period.
> 
> God bless America, and God bless President Barrack H. Obama.



Well, now that the ranking representative of the loony left has chimed in, who on the raucous right would like to respond?  Anyone?  Bueller?


----------



## Zona

Ringel05 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers...you lost.  Fucking get over it.
> 
> America is tired of your crap.  No more bush.  Period.
> 
> God bless America, and God bless President Barrack H. Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now that the ranking representative of the loony left has chimed in, who on the raucous right would like to respond?  Anyone?  Bueller?
Click to expand...


OK, I will respond for the right.

Fur Nature.  

There ya go.


----------



## mudwhistle

Toro said:


> "Furnature?"



Jesus.......the thread has been up for over a week and all you can say is fucken "Furnature"????


----------



## mudwhistle

Zona said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers...you lost.  Fucking get over it.
> 
> America is tired of your crap.  No more bush.  Period.
> 
> God bless America, and God bless President Barrack H. Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now that the ranking representative of the loony left has chimed in, who on the raucous right would like to respond?  Anyone?  Bueller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I will respond for the right.
> 
> Fur Nature.
> 
> There ya go.
Click to expand...


Wow. 

You said that several days ago. 

It wasn't funny then ether.


----------



## J.E.D

mudwhistle said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Furnature?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.......the thread has been up for over a week and all you can say is fucken "Furnature"????
Click to expand...


Yes, "furnature"


----------



## Synthaholic

J.E.D said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Furnature?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.......the thread has been up for over a week and all you can say is fucken "Furnature"????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, "furnature"
Click to expand...

Homeschooling in action.


----------



## mudwhistle

Zona said:


> Right wingers...you lost.  Fucking get over it.
> 
> America is tired of your crap.  No more bush.  Period.
> 
> God bless America, and God bless President Barrack H. Obama.



God didn't bless America with Obama.

Somebody else did.


----------



## mudwhistle

Synthaholic said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.......the thread has been up for over a week and all you can say is fucken "Furnature"????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, "furnature"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homeschooling in action.
Click to expand...


I went to public schools.......

nuff said......


----------



## Synthaholic

mudwhistle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, "furnature"
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschooling in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went to public schools.......
> 
> nuff said......
Click to expand...

You can lead a horse to water....

Or a dumbass to school...


----------



## freedombecki

Synthaholic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschooling in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to public schools.......
> 
> nuff said......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can lead a horse to water....
> 
> Or a dumbass to school...
Click to expand...

Mr. Synth, please take a couple of deep breaths. You're hyperventilating.


----------



## Synthaholic

freedombecki said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to public schools.......
> 
> nuff said......
> 
> 
> 
> You can lead a horse to water....
> 
> Or a dumbass to school...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Synth, please take a couple of deep breaths. You're hyperventilating.
Click to expand...

At least you can spell!


----------



## Mertex

Better still......googled Snopes and it isn't even an original thought....

This is an example of the e-mails that are floating around from conservative to conservative - and the sad part is they really believe that shit.

Snopes tells it all - 
Plus, it even shows pictures of Ford and Bush doing the same thing.

Pathetic!

snopes.com: President Obama with Feet on Desk


----------



## mudwhistle

Mertex said:


> Better still......googled Snopes and it isn't even an original thought....
> 
> This is an example of the e-mails that are floating around from conservative to conservative - and the sad part is they really believe that shit.
> 
> Snopes tells it all -
> Plus, it even shows pictures of Ford and Bush doing the same thing.
> 
> Pathetic!
> 
> snopes.com: President Obama with Feet on Desk



That wasn't the pic I objected to. Check out the pic in the OP.


----------



## Mertex

mudwhistle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better still......googled Snopes and it isn't even an original thought....
> 
> This is an example of the e-mails that are floating around from conservative to conservative - and the sad part is they really believe that shit.
> 
> Snopes tells it all -
> Plus, it even shows pictures of Ford and Bush doing the same thing.
> 
> Pathetic!
> 
> snopes.com: President Obama with Feet on Desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the pic I objected to. Check out the pic in the OP.
Click to expand...

Oh, I see, Bush and Ford were not being disrespectful because they had both feet on the desk......

I would be ashamed of starting such a thread.


----------



## J.E.D

Mertex said:


> I would be ashamed of starting such a thread.



Meatwhistle knows no shame


----------



## Moonglow

Katzndogz said:


> It's the white man's desk.  obama doesn't need to respect the furniture.



It's okay if a white president does it, but, according to you rwer's, that ****** does everything wrong.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

So, who yells at the prez for putting his feel on the desk? 

Oh ... never mind.

(gulp)


----------



## Statistikhengst

A walk down memory lane:











(You know that you have lost the argument when even Glenn Beck's THE BLAZE publishes these photos...)

Look at how that White man is disrespecting the Holy of Holy White House Oval Office desk by leaning on it!!!







And this White man, too!!!






And this White man, too!







Reagan, get your god damned ass off the "furnature"!!!




Oh, my, the RWNJ butthurt machine nevers stops, what???


----------



## Howey

mudwhistle said:


> This pic was on Drudge today. Notice Obama putting his foot on the Resolution desk in the Oval Office.
> 
> 
> Where did this asshole get his manners from?



This guy?






Or this guy?






Or this guy?






How about this guy?






*This is why you conservatives are fucking idiots. When you see shit like this on Drudge, or see it on FOX, or read it on Breitbart why don't you have the FUCKING BRAINS to check it out first?

THIS IS PROOF LIBERALS ARE MORE INTELLIGENT THAN YOU BRAIN DEAD CONSERVATIVES.



The above took about two seconds on Google. Want some more, tard blossoms?*


----------



## Howey

Huh. Looks like they ran away from this one real quick.


----------



## mudwhistle

NTG said:


> Huh. Looks like they ran away from this one real quick.



Try a couple of months ago.

Obama is the first President I've been shown to have stood on the desk. 

That's the difference.

We've been shown all of these picks long ago, and Obama is the one that it appears has zero respect for the desk.


----------



## mudwhistle

Synthaholic said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can lead a horse to water....
> 
> Or a dumbass to school...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Synth, please take a couple of deep breaths. You're hyperventilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you can spell!
Click to expand...


Wow, clever.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Obama will step on anything.


----------



## edthecynic

mudwhistle said:


> NTG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. Looks like they ran away from this one real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try a couple of months ago.
> 
> *Obama is the first President I've been shown to have stood on the desk.
> *
> That's the difference.
> 
> We've been shown all of these picks long ago, and Obama is the one that it appears has zero respect for the desk.
Click to expand...

Wow, way to exaggerate one foot on the desk to standing on the desk. By that token, Bush did a tap dance on the desk, did you bitch about that?


----------



## mudwhistle

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NTG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. Looks like they ran away from this one real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try a couple of months ago.
> 
> *Obama is the first President I've been shown to have stood on the desk.
> *
> That's the difference.
> 
> We've been shown all of these picks long ago, and Obama is the one that it appears has zero respect for the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, way to exaggerate one foot on the desk to standing on the desk. By that token, Bush did a tap dance on the desk, did you bitch about that?
Click to expand...


Jesus fucken Christ.....we've been over this months ago.


----------



## edthecynic

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try a couple of months ago.
> 
> *Obama is the first President I've been shown to have stood on the desk.
> *
> That's the difference.
> 
> We've been shown all of these picks long ago, and Obama is the one that it appears has zero respect for the desk.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, way to exaggerate one foot on the desk to standing on the desk. By that token, Bush did a tap dance on the desk, did you bitch about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus fucken Christ.....we've been over this months ago.
Click to expand...

Did you bitch about St Ronnie chewing up the carpet in the Oval Office with his golf clubs?


----------



## Statistikhengst

mudwhistle said:


> NTG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. Looks like they ran away from this one real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try a couple of months ago.
> 
> Obama is the first President I've been shown to have stood on the desk.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> We've been shown all of these picks long ago, and Obama is the one that it appears has zero respect for the desk.
Click to expand...



omg, you need help. Up the med.

BTW, the meme about this was already out in 2009, I was laughing my ass off about it then, too...


----------



## Synthaholic

Did this guy have ANY respect for the Presidency?

*
Ronald Reagan Wearing Sweatpants On Air Force One*


----------



## HenryBHough

In the OP is that not Biden biting his own hand to avoid being pictured laughing at his "leader's" antics?

Or is he just licking something off it?

No, wait, is he....like his little boy....snorting something off the wrist?


----------



## bodecea

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try a couple of months ago.
> 
> *Obama is the first President I've been shown to have stood on the desk.
> *
> That's the difference.
> 
> We've been shown all of these picks long ago, and Obama is the one that it appears has zero respect for the desk.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, way to exaggerate one foot on the desk to standing on the desk. By that token, Bush did a tap dance on the desk, did you bitch about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus fucken Christ.....we've been over this months ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you bitch about St Ronnie chewing up the carpet in the Oval Office with his golf clubs?
Click to expand...

OMIGOD!!!! GOLF!   We know now that that is bad, don't we?????


----------



## Statistikhengst

lol....

Nice necro, Synthaholic !


----------



## Moonglow

Synthaholic said:


> Did this guy have ANY respect for the Presidency?
> 
> *
> Ronald Reagan Wearing Sweatpants On Air Force One*



His wig was always so perfect...


----------



## Statistikhengst

But those sweatpants, oh my.

Now, Sarah Palin, bless her, will be coming by any moment now to call those sweatpants "mommy sweats" or something like that....


----------



## Synthaholic

Moonglow said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did this guy have ANY respect for the Presidency?
> 
> *
> Ronald Reagan Wearing Sweatpants On Air Force One*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His wig was always so perfect...
Click to expand...

It's the Liberace model!


----------



## Moonglow

Synthaholic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did this guy have ANY respect for the Presidency?
> 
> *
> Ronald Reagan Wearing Sweatpants On Air Force One*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His wig was always so perfect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the Liberace model!
Click to expand...

Only 80 year old man with a full head of hair that was still dark.
Now, supposedly he had bad eyesight and could no go into combat during WWII, but yet, there he is reading without glasses...


----------

